# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 30



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just signing in.


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Uh -you just beat me  

CA


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

lol signing in too xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Me too!!  

What are you up to this weekend?

I am planning a bit of retail therapy...it always helps!!

x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish Lady - not got much planned for this weekend. Ohh retail therapy always helps  What horrible weather it is today!! 

xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

well just back home.....had scan all ok 9 good sizes follies found today and a few little ones! 

Got to back again on monday for another scan and then hopefully EC on Wed.

Had a different nurse today tho and didnt really like her   (am i really bad to say that). I found her to be in a huge hurry and found her difficult to understand!!!  She was asking ME what drugs i needed     .  How am I supposed to know!!

Apart from that all seems to be doing what its supposed to!

Work at 1840 yeah but i work partime evenings 1800 - 2200 its rubbish only till June tho then i get my nights back!!!!(no money tho) lol

Hope everyone is well.

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

cazza - what was the nurse called? or what she look like?
Glad your scan when well. xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

hi

not sure what her name was. she had a kinda foreign accent!!! older than all the other nurses i have seen.

C xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

maybe Sister Hillia? (i'm not sure how u spell her name)  she have short hair and glasses? 

I need urgent help... i feel the cold and flu starting up on me  is it ok for me to take paracetamol whilst D/R and on the womb lining pills ??


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry, the nurse told me yesterday ok to take paracetemol if I get a head ache when d/r she said DONT take ibuprophen. If your not sure ring the clinic they are always helpful


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jane -- thanks for the info. the nurses told me the same, i just wanted to double check lol well triple check lol xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Maybe      feel bad now ...........maybe its more about how i am feeling, I am all over the place one min i am laughing the next i am choking back the tears      

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw - dont worry, i find the nurses to be like that sometimes too... its like they have not got a clue about you. As long as u keep them straight with what meds ur on and what dose u have been givin you will b fine, dont worry. xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

Do you know what Earth hour is? Have a look at the link below and find out. Do your bit for the environment and simply switch your lights off for an hour tomorrow (Saturday) between 8.30 and 9.30pm. Have a look what the WWF pandas do with their earth hour - naughty!!!

http://earthhour.wwf.org.uk/

Have fun!

Anne

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi
Just a quick posting as I am off to bed - feeling shattered.
2nd zolly wasn't too bad, but dh will definitely be there to hold my hand for the next one!

Yes Anne I know about Earth hour and will do my bit!

Cazzaw - great number of follies. Sorry to hear about the nurse. I have my favourites and wish I would only see them, but unfortunately it's not possible  

Berry - hope you feel better soon

night night


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls, just wanting to ask u if it is normal to have a bit of discharge whilst d/r? i didnt think i would have CM at all.  

xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning,

I have woken up with a slight dull ache on both sides(ovaries i think) is this normal  

Thanks

C x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Girls, 

just back from retail therapy (HAD to go to the new Hobbycraft!!   And then IKEA & B&Q). 

Cazzaw - yes, that's normal - it's because you're producing more than 1 follicle this time. 

Berry - I personally still have discharge during tx, so don't worry. 

Irishlady - glad the 2nd Zolly wasn't that bad. 

Anne - we will be switching off as well tonight.  



Kat


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Kat managed to persuade dh to do some shopping today too after I went for a massage at pure spa in ocean terminal.

Cazza I remember all sorts of aches going on during tx Im sure its normal.

Irishlady def make your dh go next time.

Anne I signed up for the earth hour thing too. Some of the appointment was form filling out forms but it was about 45 minutes in the scan room my legs went all jelly probably didnt help. Im glad they do the dummy transfer though, now they know what to expect at EC/ET. Dr Raja (I think) said it would be easier at the ET because you are in a better position.

Berry the discharge is prob just changes in hormones.

We are having a come dine with my style dinner party next weekend, starter at one house, main at ours and desert at another house. There will be 3 couples but only got 4 chairs so been trying to find some folding ones not having much luck though


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, Jane - love the idea of a mock "Come dine with me" dinner - hope you're all living close together.  For me it would be one end of Edinburgh, the other end and then most likely London if I'd do that.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

afternoon all and what a smashing day it is too 


    omg i am ain a good mood lol 

  hope everyone is doing good


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Jane the come dine with me 'do' sounds good - I love that programme!

Scotlass it was a gorgeous w/end, so nice to see the sunshine. Went shopping in town yesterday, bought a gorg dress to wear to a friend's wedding and then went to Tigerlily for lunch   yum!!

Kat - yeah pleased 2nd zolly was ok, and there was no bleeding when she did it, which was a result!

Still not sure if I can make it tom, depends on what time dh finishes work, so I can get the car. Who is going


xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Had scan today all good around 13 good sized follicles so trigger injection 10pm tonight. EC on Wed morning.

Hope everyone else is good! Have a good meet up tomorrow.

C x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm planning on going tomorrow - either by bus or if I can grab a lift with someone. 

Who else is going?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi every1. 

Little wolf - i wont b able to make it tomorrow... got a really busy day. hope you all have a nice day. 

Cazzaw - great news on you scan. Good luck for your trigger injection 2night  

Irishlady - i hope ur well xx

I dont know what is wrong with me, but i keep forgeting to take my d/r injections.... 1/2 an hour late 2day... i hope thats ok??  

xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone is okay, not going to be able to make it tomorrow but hope you all have a lovely day.  Kat, hope we may get a chance to have a chat on Thursday, how you feeling about it.  I'm trying to put it to bak on my mind but not very successfully.

Just been at Drs for thyroid results and they seem to be normal again, just the antibody one was a teeny bit over so Dr is writing to the endocrinologist for advice which is good.

Had a lovely weekend, family over on Saturday and as usual I ate far to much so my 1lb loss on Saturday turned into a 2lb gain today so pulled my gym gear on for a run this morning so feel a bit better!!!  Sunday went into town and bought new furniture for the house and then off to Pets at Home to get gear for the puppy - this is going to such a spoilt dog, DH kept on putting treats and toys in the trolley - hate to think what he would be like if we do have a baby!!

Anyway off to a Body Combat class soon so take care everyone

Yvonne

Mimou, congrats on safe arrival of Baby, hope you are doing okay and enjoying your new addition.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Berry Im sure its ok to be half our late. Nurse told me not to panic if I didnt manage the same time everyday, e.g if you sleep late at weekend, just roughly 24 hours apart.

Cazza bet you'll be glad to stop jabbing. 13 is a good number of follies. Hope it all goes well on Wednesday   

Vonnie when do you get the puppy?

Irish yeah should be fun. Its the men doing the cooking, my dh doing the main course. He has decided to go Spanish with some tapas and paella and sangria.

Hello Kat, scotslass.

DH has been off ill getting under my feet today  

Enjoy your meet up tomorrow.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey peeps just a little question 

    i have had reall abnormal periods for months then on boxing day i had a really bad bleed went to hospital and they gave me tablets to stop it had a normal period in january then i aint had a period since then i have tested twice and i aint pregnant   but i am so frustrated is there anything the doc can give me to try get me going again

  i go from one extreme to another


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

sorry for being graphic lol


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Scotlass - sorry to head about your problems. I dont know anything about that kind of stuff, i just wanted to wish u luck with it all.   i hope ur well xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

ty berry i think i am just going to get a doctors appoinment just incase


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry not had a chance to catch up, only got back late last night and have been getting on with all the house stuff that didn't get done at the weekend with being away!

So is it just me and Kat for a meet up then?  Happy to go ahead, but we could reorganise if it would be easier for people, or maybe we could just have another one again soon.

Let me know and I'll check on the site again tomorrow.

Catch up properly later in the week
Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

If it's just you and me, Dawn, then I am happy to give it a miss this time and we re-arrange something? Don't mind.


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Cazza - wishing you the best for your EC on Wednesday. Sounds like you have a good number of follies!!

Here is a little lucky follie dance for you:

              

Take care,

Caroline Anne


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning,

Had trigger at 10pm last night.

Didnt sleep very well lastnight and feel very tired today. Have got to go to work tonight but have the rest of the week off.

Feeling quite nervous now as we are nearing D Day I suppose and am    that we are going to have a positive outcome. 

I have been trying to take every day as it comes and only look as far ahead as my next hospital visit and not look to far ahead which I think has helped me so far but now the end is in sight and I think thats what is beginning to SCARE the life out of me.

Will keep       thoughts going.

Thanks AnneS for your post.

Hope everyone is well and doing well with your various tx and ops ect and of course those whom are having a break.

Good Luck to everyone.

C x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

All the best for tomorrow Cazza  

I remember when they were giving me the sedative they said this will feel like a g & tonic and I said it feels more like a double!!!   Then the first thing I said when I came round to dh was I hope your sperm were good   How embarrassing!!!! (and I probably said it quite loudly!!)

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh you made me laugh............................Hope I dont come out with some random comments!!!

Cx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow cazzaw


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Are we still meeting or are we postponing it until more of us can make it? 

Dawn, we could maybe meet up for coffee again after work tomorrow?


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Kat - I can't make it   I live in south Edin and dh probably won't be home until 7ish and by the time I get the car and drive in it probably won't be worth it.

Up for meeting at another date though  

x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi

Kat - I'm happy to postpone things to another day, but could meet up for coffee tomorrow after work.  I'll be working in south side (Fairmilehead) tomorrow, so could meet up in Morningside/Brunstfield or the Gyle for coffee.

Anyone else up for a quick coffee tomorrow evening?  

Irishlady - I could pick you up soemwhere if you can't get the car tomorrow?

Cazzaw - wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow     .  Keeping fingers crossed for eggs from all your follies, and enjoy the G&T moment!  Can be a wee wait if your not up first, so best to bring along a few magazines or a book to keep your mind off things - maybe for DH as well!!   

Cheers
Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi there, 

Dawn - you pick. I'm coming from Dalkeith Road, so could come to Morningside by bus afterwards - don't know any cafes there though.  

Cazzaw - all the best for tomorrow!! 

Feeling totally shattered ... not sure why!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm up for meeting after work for a coffee.

M'side would be great, same place as before D? I'll just walk down after work and then get a bus home. Thanks for the offer of a lift though  

Managed to cycle to and from work today - 8miles and am shattered, so early night for me and my night sweats  

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your good wishes for me tomorrow, Really really nervous now   .

I am supposed to be getting Op at 0900 to be there for 0800 so hopefully wont have too long a wait as I have been waking up STARVING and not aloud anything past midnight .

Take care everyone

C x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Kat/Irishlady - how about the Merlin in Morningside?  They do coffee or soemthing stronger, and we could order a few nibbles if we're going to be there a wee while.  What time suits you girls?  Any time from after 5pm suits me.

Anyone else fancy meeting us?

Cazzaw - good luck for tomorrow ,  Op at 9am is definitely a good thing - I was starving the last time as my op wasn't until 11am!!  

Big hugs to everyone  
Dxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just thought I'd check in & saw talk of meeting in Morningside! Is it tomorrow you're meeting (Wednesday?). If so, I could join you for a wee bit from 5pm (my mum's had an op, so I'm checking in on her after school every day).

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi

Jan, yes it is tomorrow (Wednesday) would be lovely to see you.
Dawn, Merlin is great, I can be there at 5pm.
Kat - see you then,

looking forward to it  
x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Girls - have cracking headache, so if I don't turn up tonight it just means I've had to give up and go home. But am still hoping to make it with some paracetemol!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

Happy april fools day all


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

v quiet on here   !!!

Heading out of the office soon and will be at the merlin at 5pm, see you soon!

Cazza - hope ec went well  

xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Cool - CU at the Merlin, will be just after 5pm depending on traffic and parking!

Jan - hope your feeling better and able to make it along  

Cazzaw - how was EC?   Hoep you're doing ok and not in too much pain.  Hope DH is looking after you    

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

all went well we got 9 eggs, bit sore tho so taking it easy. DH doing the pampering!!!

C xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw - great news! well done!  Ohh yeah let DH do all the pampering.... i know i do! lol take it easy! xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

how annoying I wasnt getting my notification emails  thought it was a bit strange there was no chat going on here  

Cazza 9 is great number let us know how many embies you get, will they phone you tomorrow? Are you having ET Friday? Did you enjoy your toast after   hope they were on time - there was an emergency when they did mine so was 2 hrs late in starting mine  

I told my boss today about tx. Well I told her I had hospital appointment for tests and probably an operation a few weeks later, she didnt ask questions so I didnt give any more info. And I had been stressing about what I was going to say   because I didnt want her to know it is fertility tx. Mind you the rest of the office is more nosey and some know I had fertility tx last time. Might mumble something about maybe having an ovarian cyst put them off the scent.

Going with Spanish theme for our 'come dine with me' dinner. So have bought spanish style dress and have red flowers to put in my hair. Going to make dh a poncho out of a blanket tonight, just need to get to joke shop and get him a moustache

Hope you all enjoyed your catch up coffee.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

jane 

  my work knows i am hopefully going to go through tx they ahve a scheme that i get paid for all my appointments which is good means i dont lose money


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jnae - your come dine with me dinner party sounds fun!!! i'm coming lol   xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Jane - dinner party theme sounds good. Are you doing a "around the world" for the dinner party?   As for tellling bosses - mine knew from the beginning, was fairly open. But our FET in February I just said I have a cyst again etc. So it's always a good excuse. 

Cazzaw - 9 eggs is good! I think I only had 8 last year in June. 

Peanuts/Irishlady - Enjoyed meeting a lot! Was fun! And I like the Merlin ... reasonable prices. Can go there again when it's warmer to sit outside?  

VONNIE - what are you going to wear tomorrow? I'll have a red & grey/black jacket on and a small red/black bag with me (wanted my fluffy slippers and fluffy bathrobe so needed a bigger bag.   See you at 11:30am.  

 and  to you all. 

Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Sounds like the Merlin was good. 

Kat, I'll probably have a grey zip top on, plan to take my pink quicksilver bag as its only one that I can fit by stuff into just incase I need to stay in.  Are you taking anything to read?  Was planning on bring some trashy mags to help pass the time.  I'll be on my own as DH is just dropping me off so I'll be at the eri for a both 11.15 so I will look out for you.  

Take care everyone.

Vonnie


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

little wolf & vonnie - good luck for 2day xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks, Berry.  Will be all fine. 

Vonnie - I will be by myself as DH is at work and picks me up afterwards.


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning,

Oh I am still very sore when i am moving about.

I have to phone clinic after 1100am to find out how many have fertilised and when I have to go in for ET.     there has been a good fertilisation rate.

Good luck today Vonnie and Little Wolf send you both         

C x


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Just called the clinic good news 9 eggs all suitable for injection 8 have fertilised.

Have to call tomorrow for time to go in on Saturday for transfer.

C x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Great news Cazza   Hope Saturday goes well. 

Kat and Dawn lovely to catch up yesterday and talk with 'like minded' people.

Jan - sorry you couldn't make it and hope your mum is doing ok, forgot to ask yesterday, sorry.


Kat and Vonnie hope your ops went well and you recognised each other in the waiting room  

Such a gorgeous day today, definitely a walk round the Meadows at lunchtime  

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow Caz 8 is fantastic. Hope your dh is pampering you

Vonnie, Kat hope you get on ok today.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all enjoying this lovely day, Summer is on its way !!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

cazza- thats great news, well done!! hope saturday goes well for you xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Cazza, 

great news!!  All the best for ET!

I'm still shattered from the GA but not in pain. Apparently they didn't find anything out of order in the womb, so I believe they didn't do the D&C after all (they said they would only do it if there was a reason to do so). Wonder what Dr T is planning to do now, as I am really not in the mood to throw £4000 down their throat just to end up yet again with a <5 result!!!  

DH is off work with sinusitis, and I have a bit of a sore throat and a stuffed nose, so don't think it's from the OP alone. 


Vonnie - was great to talk to you yesterday and keep each other company. Hope you're feeling ok hun and just a bit groggy like me. 



Kat


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Thanks Kat, Glad you seem ok after your Op do you have a follow up to discuss your next move??

Not quite as sore today thankfully.

Hope everyone else is good.

C x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello All,

Not feeling to bad today, a bit sore last night but had a great sleep so that helped a lot.  It was good to finally meet you Kat and it was good to have a chat about things.  Have you decided what your next steps are going to be, we're back in May so going to ask then as they didn't find anything ontoward with me either.  Hope Hubby waited on you when you got home.

Cazzaw, great news about your eggs, good luck for tomorrow.

Anyway got to keep this brief as puppy arrives tomorrow so got to get organised, take care.

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you've enjoyed the sunshine today, but see the fog has come back!

Kat - glad the op went well and they didn't find anything.  Hope DH is looking after you and not the other way around!  Take care of yourselves over the weekend and nurse yourselves back to health.   

Vonnie - glad you op went well too and they didn't find anything untoward  .  Wow, puppy arriving thats fab news!  What breed are you getting? Hope things go well tomorrow and pup settles in well.  Murphy has decided he likes to chew the skirting boards in the kitchen!  Have fun  

cazzaw - well done you on 8 embies   Hope DH is still looking after you and everything goes well for tomorrow.

Irishlady - I was wrong, its Typhoo decaff tea I've been using and much better than some of the other brands, but then everyone has there own tastes.

Big hugs to everyone - off to walk pup in the fog!!
Dxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Transfer went really well, 2 x 8 cell grade 2 embies on board. They should be able to freeze some of the remaining 6 but were unable to tell us exact number just now.

So now officially on the 2ww OTD 15th April.

Hope everyone else good.

C x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all, 

glad to read some of you had a nice meet-up. 
Vonnie and Kat - was thinking of you both and so happy to read that your ops went pretty well.
Cazzaw - great result honey!!

Mike and I got the shock of our lives - our first scan showed twins. We cannot believe it after all this pain and worry. Anyway, I hope the succes streak holds and rubs off on all of you. 

Take care, will be reading here but not posting so much.

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Cazza wishing you lots of luck     take it easy for a few days. When are you planning to go back to work?

Anne wow that is fantastic. I hope you keep well.

Kat & Vonnie glad the ops went well. Hope you have quick recovery. What happens now?

Peanuts I drink Redbush tea when Im having tx. Tetley do redbush now too so bit easier to get.

Irishlady, scotslass, berry everyone else  

Our come dine with me party was great. Starter was haggis neeps and tatties, dh made sangria and paella and pudding was bread n' butter pudding. Drank way too much alcohol  but drunk loads of water too. 

Typical Im off this week and weathers not looking so great  

Best get on with some house work.

x


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh AnneS 

That is FANTASTIC news!!!!! I hope your luck rubs off on ME!!!!

Take it easy and allow your news to sink in.........so so so happy for you.

Is everyone else hiding or what all very quiet on here!!

C x


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Jane

I am back to work tonight.........I work evenings its all very quiet just now so will be ok, Can sit and surf the net for my 4 hrs lol.

Glad the party went well sounds fab!!

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!

AnneS - Congratulations!!! Thats so so lovely! Really happy for u!! I hope ur luck rubs off on me too  

I'm due my scan on Friday so we will find out when ET is gonna happen (well the big defrost!) I have to go into the clinic as i have ran our of syringes for my brusiline!  so i'll need to pop up 2morrow at some point. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh Berry Not long now!!  Do you know aproxx when ET will be? Your little frostie I am sure will defrost well!!   

I am trying so so hard to get on with "normal" day to day things but am finding myself so so distracted with what hopefully is going on inside me!! I guess everyone on 2ww is the same    .

C x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

AnneS - wow, thats fantastic news!  Nearly fell off my seat when I say your signature!  So happy for you and DH, and here's to a happy and healthy next 7 months for you      (Hoping your good fortune lasts for another few weeks to rub off on me too   )  Looks like you'll be needing a bigger house afterall   - any luck with the house hunting?

Cazzaw - well done you on your embies on board - lets hope they're snuggling in nicely     .  I'm usually ok the 1st week of the 2ww, but by the 2nd week I'm well and truly  !  Hope things settle down for you, and you can find things to distract you - shopping for a new house working for AnneS!! 

Berry - not long til defrost day now, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.  I know its hard when the odds are stacked against you, but try to be as positive as possible about defrost and ET   

Jane - oh hadn't thought about Redbush tea - been watching No1 Ladies Detective agency and really fancied a cup last night, must go and treat myself to some.  Your 'come dine with me' night sounds fab, and I think you deserve a wee night on the booze before starting txt   .  Enjoy your week off, sounds like bliss!

Vonnie - how's the puppy settling in?  Hope its not keeping you up at night, and making a mess of your floors!  IS hard work to start with, but well worth it.  Give it a cuddle from me   

Kat - how you been feeling hun?  Hope your sniffles haven't made it to a full blown cold!  Was in a meeting today were people kept having to go out for more tissues, so better not catch something before starting txt  

Irishlady - how did your walk around the meadows go?  Not very exciting places to walk round near my work, just around a business park - lovely! 

Big hugs to everyone
take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Not been on as all hell is breaking loose in our house at the moment.  Puppy arrived on Saturday and its been crazy since, he is so cute but hard work.  Both DH and I are shattered but he is worth it and such a mummy's boy.  Dawn, how did you master the nightimes, that's whats the worse for me.

Anne, fab news twins, congrats to your both.

kat, how hou feeling since the op, feeling not to bad,  have you got your follow up with Dr Thong yet?

Cazzaw, not long, will be thinking of you.

Berry, goo luck for your big defrost.

Just wanted to ask you something regarding tx, do you think it is beneficial staying off the week after tx or does it not make any difference to the result.  I've done the bed scenario and got a negative so thinking that if I get a job I should just go to work rather than taking hols as I don't want to take time off a new role 6 weeks in.

Well, looks like a typical bank holiday weekend, wet and windy.  yeehaa.

Hope you all are ok.

Vonnie


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Vonnie what did you call puppy? Last tx I took 1 week sick then 1 week holiday. But I remember 2nd week I was going shopping and things. This time I am planning just taking a week, since I have a desk job probably less strenuous than shopping   

Peanut Im sure the nurse at hospital said decaf was ok but I used Redbush tea last time and had already stocked up, must remember to take it to work instead of stuff work coffee club supply.

Berry are you having single FET? Hope Friday comes quick for you. What hapens with FET do you just take burseline for 2 weeks before ET?

Cazza physiologically the 2WW is worse probably best to go back to work and keep busy. Did you do ok at work? I think my EC/ET is going to land near May public hols so hopefully will raise less suspicion if I only use couple days sick.

Kat hope your sore throat didnt come to anything.

Sun is out here so should get some washing out.

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jane - yeah i'm having single fet (i hope) i only have 1 blast to defrost so if that doesn't thaw then i  ET will be all over b4 it started 
  You take Brusiline for about 4 weeks and on the 3rd week u also start taking pills to build up ur lining. It feels like such a long process... especially when i know the tx has already failed.  I'm feeling very negative about this cycle (do u blame me?)

Thanks everyone else for all the nice messages. Friday seams so far away! and i everything is prob gonna b delayed as on my paper work ET says it is the 12th of April which is easter sunday! sooooo thats a bit of a bloop! i think it will b delayed till the Tuesday. 


take care everytone xxx


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello ladies ,thought I would popin with my news .
I gave birth by c section on sat 28th march to two twin boys Aaron & Nathan at 35+6wks ,both babies doing well with weights of 5lb 4.5 & 5lb 3.5 ,they didnt need special care and I got them home with me.
Just want to thank you all for your support and wish you all the best 
Cheers lainey xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

That is WONDERFUL NEWS!!

Glad all went well and you got to bring you little bundles home with you and no SCBU needed.

Hope everyone else is well found out tonight that my last working day is Friday 5th June I will be officially made redundant that day!!!

C x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Gone a bit quiet on here!

I hope you all have nice things planned for Easter. We are planning a day trip to St Andrews tomorrow, so looking forward to that.

Lainey - congratulations 

Jane - your come dine with me sounds great - may pinch that idea!

Berry - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow

Kat and Vonnie - hope you are both doing ok

AnneS - so pleased for you and dh!!

Cazzaw - hope you are doing ok and coping during the 2ww

Peanuts - thanks for the info about teas!!

I have been having a bit of a rough time... woke up early hours of Tues morning with terrible pains in left ovary, nearly fainted. Didn't subside, called nhs24, went to GP who said I needed a scan. Called ERI and had an internal yesterday and fortunately endo hasn't come back and they couldn't find anything which caused the pain, so maybe a zoladex side effect Had a bit of a panic and fearing the worst, but at least it is ok. Also had horrible headaches the last 2 days again probably from zoladex. I am starting to hate it!! Though only 2 more to go.

Looking forward to the long Easter weekend and some chill out time.

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Yeah it has gone very quiet on here.

I am on the home stretch of the 2ww now but I have got a terrible cold and am hoping that it will not have any negative affects on my little embies    . Have only taken paracetamol when I cant stand it anymore.

Glad they didnt find anything nasty on your scan Irishlady! Hopefully if it is side affects they will subside soon.

Nothing planned for the weekend but am off work now until Tue YIPPEEEEEE!!!!

Goodluck Berry for tomorrows scan sending      for your blastos thaw.......

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey every1,

it is very very quiet on here!!! 

Thanks Irishlady, I'm a bit nervous about 2 morrow in case my lining is too thick or something, knowing my luck it will be!! Sorry to head about all the problems Ur having, i hope everything settles down for you. Enjoy Ur easter break  xx

Cazza - Thanks. i'm getting very nervous about it all. But i'm trying my best not to put all my hopes into it as i have a feeling it isn't gonna work (obv i hope i'm wrong!!! and i don't like being wrong very often lol) Hope u r doing well. xxx

i'll b on 2morrow after my scan... prob having a rant about somethin that hasn't went my way! lol its looking like ET (thaw) will b Tuesday/wed  

Take care xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I will be on holidays for a week, so just popping.

Berry - wishing you the very best for the big thaw - hope you will be wrong   honey!!!!

Irishlady - sorry to hear abotu your unexplained pains - I hope you can enjoy a pain free Easter weekend.

Vonnie - how is your puppy doing?? Sounds like you have your hands full. Re. time off, I think 2-3 days after the operation is good, but I agree any longer can have the effect that you sit at home with too much time to worry. I did take the day of the transfer off, but it was a Saturday ( i often work Saturdays) so had another day of rest after. That was good, but went back to work thereafter. It helped to keep my mind occupied.

Peanuts - hello there!! Yes, we had double luck - got a house as well. And we will need it. We live in 2 bed flat with Dh using one bedroom as his office!!

Lainey - congratulations! I hope Dh is doing all the work and you can relax!! 

Cazza - how you doing? The 2WW is hard - hang on in there and good luck for your OTD.


A big Hello to Kat and Jane

Take care everyone,

Caroline anne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Wishing you all a Hoppy Easter!  

I'll be off to Fordell Firs, cooking for about 37 American Football Players ...   Back Sunday evening.

Kat


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Had scan this morning and i was told my lining is 8.9mm.... is that good? bad? average? The doctor said i was ready for ET and it will b on Friday (it was meant 2 b Thursday but the clinic phoned me and said due to work load it will have 2 b Friday) I'm really staring to feel nervous 'cause even though i know it isn't gonna work.... I'm still praying like crazy and i have this hope inside me that wont go away, i just know I'm gonna make it worse for myself by doing that... but i cant help it!   

Kat - have a great easter hunny! 

Anne - i hope i'm wrong and Ur right  xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Berry, I think 9-12mm is what they usually go for, so you're ok!!  

Irishlady - mmmh... cramps while on Zolly ... I don't remember having that, but then I've been on it for about 2 years on it on and off so can't remember my first set of injections really. But they scanned you, at least your cyst has not flared up again.  The headaches - yes, I get that too, it's because of the hormones I think. Make sure you drink lots of fluids, that sometimes helps.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kat - my lining will still develop from now until next Friday whilst on the tablets??


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Berry, don't worry - it will.  You're close to the 9mm anyway (that's what I meant - not centimetres! GOOD GOOD, CAN YOU IMAGINE THAT?     ). You'll be fine, otherwise they wouldn't have scheduled your ET for Friday next week.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kat - lol. what am i like? thanks for the info! xxx Oh and enjoy ur American football players!!!!   xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Wow, i haven't been on here for a while.  It all got just a bit too much for me after last tx didn't work.

Caroline-Anne,  I just want to say that I am soo so happy for you.  You must be the happiest person in the world at the moment.  

Berry, loads and loads of luck for your little blastie to thaw.

We had our consultation meeting with Dr T last week and it went really well.  he's saying that we might be able to have two embies back rather than one.  Also I mentioned DHEA to him and he said that he didn't think it worked but didn't say not to take it    I thought he was really open and honest and for me I got on with him really well.

How is everyone else. I saw that mimou had her little baby.  mimou i am so happy for you hun.  

Kat how are you doing?

xxxxxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry hope your not going too insane waiting for Friday to come around.  I have been reading up on SET and from what I can gather single blast transfers have good outcomes as good as double embryo transfer, will keep fingers crossed.      

Kat how was your trip? and your football players.

Anne has it sunk in yet? Good job you've got a new house, do you have a date for moving?

Irishlady hope you have recovered from those pains  

Cazza how are you feeling? Not long to go now? Are you waiting for blood test or are you going to do a home test? Sending you lots of positive thoughts      

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely easter weather. We went for a picnic yesterday, great to be getting out and about in some warm weather.

I start jabbing on Wednesday, cant wait to get started. Bring on the hot flushes (the girls in the office already complain at me opening the windows) head aches etc

Ok better go do some housework since DH has been slogging it in the garden.

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Jane,

Been feeling really really teary past couple of days     uncontrollable nothing setting me off!!!

Going for blood test DH not wanting to do HPT!!!

Hope everyone else is good.

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littleareca- thank u   i was just wondering how u managed to get ur nxt tx so quick?? when we had out tx in November/December we were told we had 2 wait till July for next fresh cycle.


Jane - thanks. I feel like I'm going crazy today. I'm feeling so so nervous especially about the thaw. I have a very Strong feeling I'm in for a BIG  disappointment 


Cazza - sorry to hear ur feeling so low   i didnt do a HPT either, but if i get to that stage this time i am gonna do one as i cant take the wait. 

AnneS - i was wanting to ask u about ur last FET when u had the 1 blast that didn't survive... do u know what grade it was?  i'm sooo nervous!!!!!  


xxxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Think I am too scared to do a HPT too..........just feel so out of control emotionally!!

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

cazza i'm in chat if u wanna talk xxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi,

just popping in from my parents computer (German key board - argh!) to see how you all are.

Berry - I am not sure what grade our blasto was - I believe it was one down from best or there abouts. So Sorry!! But try not to be too nervous: your blasto, once thawed shoudl have very good survival chanes. Your body is well prepared and not so stressed as from full treatment because you did not go through an operation. I know the worry is the survival of the thaw. As we were unlucky, i think you shodul be due some luck in turn!!   Will be thinking of you.

Cazza - you poor thing. you must be so nervous, totally understandable. Don't make yourself more nervous with an (early) test. You are doing so well. Sending you lots of    . So sorry that you will be made redundant.


Hope everyone had a nice, work free Easter  weekend.

CAroline A


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

feeling sick with nerves today and have woken up with 2 huge cold sores!!!!

I am not going to test early will just wait only approx 24hrs to wait!!!!

How are you keeping AnneS well i hope when do you get scanned next?

Thanks everyone for the positive vibes so hope this is OUR time.

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw - ohhh not long now!! how r u feeling?  Try to stay calm! I tink ur doing the right thing by not doing a HPT.  stay strong xxx


AnneS - thanks for the info. I'm trying to b positive but fining it very hard.... its in gods hands.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,
New to this board, I start Buserlin Injections Tuesday 21st April, on my first cycle through RIE.  Hope the side effects aren't too bad, I also start a new job on 27th April and I haven't told them about IVF treatment coming up.  Losing existing job 24th April, not good timing but can't be helped, can't afford to not be working.

Bit nervous about the injecting, but DH is insulin diabetic and used to it so offered to do it for me if struggling.

IVF through ICSI as DH has extremely low sperm count, we've been trying for 9 years, he got me pregnant naturally in 2002 but I miscarried.  Been told ICSI is our only chance.

Speak to you all soon and good luck with your scans and treatment.    Wishing you all the best of success.    

The night out you all had was a great idea.  I'd like to join in if anyone wants to meet up again I live in Corstorphine area of town but will be working in Morningside in new job so any time after 5pm usually good for me.

Lisa


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome Lisa!! 

This thread is a great support. I was soooo nervous about injecting too but honest after a couple of them its a piece of cake!! I was on Brusiline for my FET and just finished it on sunday, the side effects for me were just being moody and sometimes a bit hot. Good luck xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Lisa welcome. I just started my Burselin injections today so you will not be far behind me. This morning jab was ok just a wee sting at the time but dont feel anything now. The trick is to pinch the skin where you will put the needle in and hold it until you take the needle out, that way you dont really feel the needle. Also after if you press area with a piece of cotton wool for couple of minutes after it is less likely to bruise. My DH used to have to inject him self too so he helped me last time. If DH is around I'd let him do it, makes him feel involved. Thats rubbish about your job. You will find you wont need to take much time off though, all the scans are between 8am-9am and maybe 4 days sick for egg collection and embryo transfer and recovery. Last time my side affects were headaches and some hot flushes, it helps to drink lots of water.

Cazza good luck today honey       got all my fingers and toes crossed.

Berry not long for you now. When do they actually take it out the freezer? do you have to wait until Friday to find out if its ok?

Peanuts, Kat, Vonnie, Irish Lady you've all been quiet for a few days.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Here I am!!  

Cazz - any news yet??

Hope all the injecting is going well  

Berry how are you doing? 

Welcome Lisa!

Hope you all had a lovely Easter, wasn't the weather gorgeous.

My pains have now gone, which is a relief. Not sure what caused it but glad the scan was ok. Can't believe we are half way through April, and have 3rd zoladex next Fri. My mum is coming over for a couple of days and we are planning a bit of pampering, back, neck and shoulder massages have been booked!!

I am feeling much more relaxed and not focusing on starting tx in June yet...have pretx scan on 27th April and will then discuss plan. Still have one more zoladex after the April one. 

I would be up for another catch up, maybe beginning of May? 

love to all xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone

Have been for the blood test now the agonising wait to call the clinic at lunchtime!!!!

We managed to get 3 frosties tho so thats a bonus!

Thanks to everyone sending    and wishing us luck much appreciated.

Will update after lunch...................

Hope everyone else is good.

C x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Cazz 3 frosties is fab. Will be checking this avo for your news


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone


Really cant believe it we got a     I am so so so shocked but chuffed too.

Thanks for all your support and info.

Thanks
C x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG Cazza              Thats fantastic. I didnt want to get your hopes up but I felt sick a few days before my test too so I had a feeling you were going to get a BFP


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Fab news Cazza - congratulations!!

let's hope the     keeps on working!!

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Ladies

quick question as i have no clue about it but they said my levels were 179!! is this a good sign??

Thanks


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes!!! Mine was 152 on test day I think good positive is between 50 and 80 and higher is even better because it will double each day.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazza - Congratulations!!!! i'm soooo pleased for you! I am just home and the 1st thing i did was 2 come on and see how u got on!!! I knew u would have a BFP!!!! I had a feeling!! well done hunny!!!! xxxxx


I'll b on later for more personals xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Any update on your frostie berry?? Fingers crossed for you!! How are you feeling??

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw -   is being thawed 2morrow... i've top hone clinic today and find out what time for 2morrow. I dont think it will work... i feel poo!!  

How are u anyway?? has it sunk in yet? xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Aww am really hoping that it works out for you!!

No dont think it has yet lol - still knicker checking lol     

Are you feeling poo as you dont think its going to work or just haveing a bad day?

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

cazza - feeling poo cos i just dont think it will work. I'm a bit worried that if our   does survive the thaw i will b soooo over the moon i will be on a high and then i'll get a shock if BFN! I just so so so want this cycle to work.... but i know its not   i keep going around in circles lol 


Does anybody know what time FET usually is? midday i'm guessing?


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Aww Hun

Try as much as you can to remain   but i can only begin to imagine how you feel.

will be thinking about you

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got my appointment time for 2morrow, 12.30.... so they will b thawing my little embie at about 9am..... ohhhhhh please god help this to work!!!     

xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi

berry just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you  

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Goodluck


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Sending you lots and lots of       vibes for tomorrow.

Try to sleep best you can tonight!

C xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady, jane & cazza thanks for the support. i'm feeling very nervous tonight!!!!  I'll b on 2morrow after 9.30 to let u all know if embie thawed ok.... i know it wont b good news, but here is hoping!! lots of love xxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been so quiet, keeping busy with friends and family over Easter, shopping, eating and pampering.  Then have been getting my head ready for txt.  Started d/r on Sunday and went for baseline scan today, so started stimms!  Back on Tues to see whats happening.  Really trying to be as positive as possible for this cycle, as I felt like I'd given up before the last 2 txts started!  Trying a different protocol this time and have a new positive attitude so hoping it'll make the difference this time.

Berry - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, you and your blast will be in my thoughts and prayers tonight       .  I know its so hard, but try to stay positive and take each step at a time  

Cazzaw - congratulations on your BFP     , thats fab news.  Hope DH is taking special care of you, and hope the next 3 weeks til your scan goes in quickly.

Irishlady - sorry to hear about your pains, but glad its subsided.  Wow, pre-txt scan isn't far away!  Hope you enjoy the pampering with your mum, think you deserve it.  I went for a hot stone massage with MIL & SIL on Tues - was heaven!  Hope DH is able to make it along for your next Zolly inj!  

Jane - well done on starting your jabs, hope side effects aren't too bad - can you get one of the wee portable fans for your desk?  Keeping fingers crossed for you     

Lisa - welcome to our wee thread  .  Sorry to hear about your journey to get here, but hope we can offer you support and advice for the next steps in your journey .  My DH does my injections for me too, makes him feel part of the process, but I'm a complete needlephob!!   Good luck with your txt, and keep us up to date with how your doing    

Anne - Well done you guys on getting a house, thats fab news!  Hope you're having a fab holiday and taking it easy  

Vonnie - hows the puppy?  Hopefully you've got him settled through the night.  Our pup was 6 months when we got him, so didn't have to deal with him crying through the night.  I think a bit of tough love is the way to go, even though it must be really hard.    It'll be worth it though  

Big hugs to everyone  

Getting barked at as its walkies time!  Catch up soon
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

is being thawed right this very min!!! I have to phone bk after 10am! I think i'm gonna b sick!!!


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

awwww try stay calm.................

Not long just 20 min wait will  seem like 20 weeks lol

          for your 

C x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry not long to go.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i feel sick


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning All,

Not been on lately as trying to train our puppy is taking up all of my time, plus I'm enjoying my last weeks off as I've only gone and got a job.  Good on one hand as I've got cash coming in but a bit of a stress head with tx coming up and I don't think I will be able to take time off on the 2ww as I get hardly any hols but it might not matter what I do as I've done the lie in bed tact and its not worked.

Back to normal after hysteroscope but AF was super early (cd 1 so got a bit panicy about that, any of you hear of af coming early after this?  Started panicing about cancer and menopause!!

Cazzdaw, congratulations.  Bet you can't wait until 7 week scan

Berry, thinking of you today.

Anne, wow twins - has it sunk inyet?

Dawn, sounds like you are keeping yourself busy, how is Murphy?  What do you do with him when you are at work, do you have a walker?  Good to hear they are doing something different this time around, fingers crossed for you.  puppy has been great, no whining through the night apart from first 3 nights, he gets this 2nd lot of injections on Monday so looking forward to getting him out and about and properly toliet trained.

Kat, how are you, good weekend last week?

Hello to everyone else, got to head out the Next to get work clothes now.  Boo hoo

Vonnie


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry Im nervous for you


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Me toooo             xxxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm still waiting.... brian the embryoligist said he is still thawing.....


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh

When have you to call back?    

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

now....


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

IT HAS THAWED!!!!!    the nurse said things can change though... so i've to go in at 12.30. I'll let u all know how i get on. xxxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Berry so far so good...........................

Keeping everything crossed for you and will continue to send      for you.

Look forward to hearing from you later this afternoon.

Good luck

C xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

thats fantastic hope everything goes well at transfer. Will be watching out for your post this avo.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

berry!

Wishing you all the best and sending you lots of positive thoughts

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks girls..... i'm still sooooo nervous! xxxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi girls
Just wanted to post a quick note on here - not been posting much but read all the posts every day.

Cazzaw - congratulations!!  Thats fantastic news - so pleased.  Hope the next 3 weeks until your 7 week scan go really quickly.  Look after yourself.

Berry - thats fab news that the emby has thawed - good luck for going in at 12.30 - will be thinking of you.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Speak soon - take care

Hannahxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Ebony

wow you not got long to go....hope you keeping well.

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm now PUPO!!    I hope little embryo is gonna snuggle in now and stay     I'm sure brian said that our blast was still in good shape, but it had lost its outer shell or something, but it was showing signs of development again. I'm also sure he told the nurse to write it down at a morla... does that sound good?   ET went ok... i had Dr lady head scarf lol xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh thats wonderful news and congrats on being PUPO!!!!!

Was Dr lady with headscarf who done my et!! lol

So so pleased for you

now you take it easy and rest for a while.

when is your test date?

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

test date is the 27th of may... i dont know though... i'm still not convinced out this little embie.... but i'll try keep positive. xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

I really hope you mean 27th of April!!!! lol

sending lots and lots of     and       

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

ohh yeah 27th of april lol 

thanks xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh 10 days not long a slightly shorter 2WW!

Keep chin up and send positive thoughts to your little embie, will be snuggling in well to that nice warm oven compared to the deep freeze. !!! 

Take it easy for the next couple of days

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah its shorter than 2ww as my embie is a day 6 blast. I'll do my best to keep positive all you girls on here to help me do that    xxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Berry
Thats fab news, congrats on being PUPO!   
Hoping your short 2ww goes quickly and you can stay postive      
Hope DH is looking after you!  
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

How r u all doing??

I'm not feeling too good. I've been getting af kind cramps since yesterday (very very mild) but i'm so so so so paranoid and i'm starting to freak out a bit. I know this is not gonna work.... i just feel it   

Does any1 know when a frozen Blast would start to implant?       


berry xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Berry

I think they can start to implant almost right away as it starts from day 6. I had AF pains all the way through 2ww.

C xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazza  did u do normal things suring the 2ww? or did u stay in bed?? i'm trying to do normal things. xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Berry

I did do "normal" things but still too it easy. I was back to work during 2ww too. 

Its hard but try and relax as best you can.

C xx


----------



## Stillgrumps (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Cazzaw...firstly congrats on your BFP.  I am new(ish) to FF and finding lots of interesting threads....just reading your signature and see that you had a SP at the RIE.  Did they suggest this protocol to you or did you ask for it?

I have just finished my second IVF treatment which unfortunately ended again in a BFN.  Both were LP and I didn't respond very well to the stimulation following 2 weeks of DR.  We are paying for all the treatment ourselves so want to make sure we get the best possible chance the third time round.  Followup consultation is on the 30th April and want to be well armed with lots of positive stories about different protocols.  I asked about SP after our first failed attempt and was told the LP was the "gold standard" and the SP didn't work....you are proof it does!

Would be grateful for any info.....

Berry55...lots of   to you.  I did normal things on my 1st 2WW wait and then the 2nd time I took it a bit easier and both had the same result.  Most important thing is to do what you feel like doing.

Stillgrumpsx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Stillgrumps

I didn't ask for the SP. I was told that there are "certain" boxes you have to tick in order to be suitable to do SP but they didn't go into all the details of what that intailed.

To be honest its possible that i didn't listen enough at our 1st appointment to get started.So much to remember. What we were told was that there is no difference in sucess rates between the two protocols.

With us being lucky enough to have got our BFP on our 1st go I am not very sure of the ins and outs of both LP and SP, I am sure one of the other very knowledgeable girls will possibly be able to give you further details.

AnneS also done SP and she has had BFP recently too she may be able to give you more details.

sorry cant help any further.

C x


----------



## Stillgrumps (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Cazza...I will ask again and see what they say.  

SG


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Goodluck xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Had a bit of a wobble with my positivity today, got a really busy stressful week.  Plus had a team meeting today and everyone was talking about babies and kids as one of the girls is leaving to go on maternity leave next week, so was hard to keep it together  .

Feeling knackered, so heading to bed early.  Gotta get up for early ERI appt tomorrow, so hopefully follies are doing ok otherwise I might burst into tears!  Will try to get some positive thoughts going again tom    

Berry - I've tried both the taking it easy and the getting on with things 2ww - its just what you're comfortable with.  But sometime being back at work can help your sanity  !  I know its hard, but try not to analyse symptoms too much, as they'll change day to day.  We've had girls with no symptoms, and girls with lots all getting BFP's, so there's no hard and fast rules!  Keeping fingers crossed     .

Stillgrumps - welcome to our wee thread, and so sorry to hear about your BFN's   .  I've had SP & LP, and found SP much easier as no d/r, but not sure about stats for one or the other.  They're also trying a new protocol were they put you on the pill for a month before txt and then only need to d/r for a couple of days before stimming - that's what I'm trying this time, so will see how it goes.  Good luck with your consult, and make sure you go armed with lots of questions scribbled down so you don't forget to ask things.   

Vonnie - Congrats on your new job     thats fab news.  Hope you're able to deal with a txt around it, and I'm sure your doc can sign you off for a few sick days if you need time off.  Murphy is doing fab - now that he's stopped chewing the skirting boards!!  Think it was just a phase (hoping!).  Between DH, me and MIL, we manage to get home at lunch to walk him, so we're lucky, but I think a walker is a good option if you can't do that.  They get used to being around other dogs, and hopefully the dog walker can help train him to walk to heal, etc.  We're starting puppy classes next week, so hopefully in 8 weeks time, Murphy will be perfectly trained!!   

Hannah - wow, not long now hun, hoping your all packed and ready for D-day and bubba comes soon.  Wishingyou lots of luck     .  Seems like no time since you BFP!

Take care and catch up soon
Dx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning everyone,

Berry hope you are doing well.....    6 days on the home strech now.

Peanuts keep  the    hope your appointment goes well.

Jane how is the DR going ok i hope

Hope everyone else are good

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Cazza 

I'm ok thanks. Still getting af cramps... but still very mild. Trying my best to remain calm, but its hard.  I've decided to take this week off work so i can just b in the house and no normal day to day things. How r u?? how u feeling? ur scan is soon, u must b really excited!!! xxxx


----------



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey am all new to this was just wondering if any1 knows the waiting time if u go private we have been on the waiting list since October 08 and didnt want to wait 4 another 2yrs n a bit n also the prices?thanks if any1 can help


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Berry I am ok getting waves of sickness all the time......but really looking forward to my scan.

twinkle i think the waiting list is around 6mths and for prices ect have a look at this link but there has been around a £200 price increase for Apr 2009 that has not been updated.

http://www.nhslothian.scot.nhs.uk/ourservices/edinburghivf/default.asp

C x

/links


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning,

Berry how are you today?? keeping   hope you are feeling better and trying not to stress too much?

Best wishes to everyone else

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi cazza, still feeling the same. I went and bought some HPT.... not to test yet, but i think i will on sunday. Still af cramps, they were strong lastnight   i think thats a bad sign. I'm not sure. I've been out and about for the 1st time 2day and i'm so paranoid that i've over done it!  

berry xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Berry do you normally get AF cramps before it actually comes??

when would your AF be due?

Try not to worry my af type pains are still coming and going dont worry too much about them.

Its such a shame you are feeling so crap   

C xx


----------



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks cazzaw 4 ur help   xo


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I usually start with AF cramps about 1 week b4 they come.... usually. Sometimes i dont get cramps at all until SHE comes. I'm not sure when my period is due to come as i usually have a 32 day cycle and because i've been d/r i'm on day38 ..... never in my life have i been this long without af... i feel really strange. I feel rubbish 1 min and then the nxt i'm ok and feeling positive.... so confusing.  Does any1 know when my af should be showing up?? xxx


----------



## Stillgrumps (Apr 10, 2009)

Evening girls...hope everyone is hanging in there

Hi Peanuts...thanks for your reply....I hope you got on ok at your appointment today.  How was it?  I am compiling a big list of questions for our follow up appointment.  We are going back to RIE to discuss where to go from here (have horrible sinking feeling that they might just say give up) and have also booked with GCRM to compare treatment.  Good to hear they are trying something different with you and will definitely bring it up when we go. I had 8 antral follicles at my last baseline scan so on my most positive days I hope that with a different treament regime I can pull together a few more wee eggs.  There must be more in there!

Berry...I am sorry you are getting so many crampy feelings.   My friend who went through IVF 3 times (now has a little boy) had terrible cramps before her BFP and was convinced it hadn't worked...keeping everything crossed for you. 

SGx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all!

Berry sorry to hear about your cramps. I haven't got to the 2ww yet but I am sure it must be stressful and hard to know what to do for the best. I would say there is no way predicting when your af is due, try not to test early and try and relax, easier said than done I know. Sending you lots  of 

Dawn hope did it go with your appt?

Love to everyone else..sorry dashing off to watch the apprentice


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

you chatted a lot ladies! I try to catch up with my personals.

Irishlady - good luck with the Zoladex, I see you have two more to go, hope the time passes quickly and that the side effects will be few.  

Jane - how are you doing on your downregging? Goodluck honey!  

Cazzaw - Fantastic news a BFP!! Congrats and lots of luck for the 2WW.    

Berry - i was so happy to read that your embie thawed well and that you are now PUPO!!  Please try not to worry abotu feeling of AF pain etc. It can be the implantation.This can go on for days. You might not have any other signs. It is impossible to say what signs are 'good'. So sorry. Apart from some twinges and AF like pains I had no symptoms whatsoever until about the sixth week - way passed my ODT! Good luck and    .  

Peanuts - you are on the roller coaster again! How is the down regging?? I hope you had good news regardign your follies. Thinking of you  . 

Vonnie - congrats on getting a new job. Hope this will be ok with your next treatment. How is your wee dog doing??  

Hannah - any news yet? Hope you are ok!!!!!  

Stillgrumps - We had two ICSIs with LP, then got offered SP on the day of our baseline scan. I believe in our case it had to do with two factors: i had generally reacted well to stimming and I had a certain number of resting follicles on the scan day, but there are other factors. The clinic warned us that with SP there is usually the chance to get (on average) an egg or two less than with LP. However, personally I would agree very much with Peanuts that it was less stressful as no side effects from downregging and 
it was nice to do a treatment that really was short. Do aks the RIE staff to talk you through the treatment options, as Peanuts pointed out they do look at changes to the protocol which in your case is a good chance i hope. Good luck wiht it all and ask away if you want to know anything else.    

Twinkle - as cazzaw pointed out - prices are on the ERI website! Good luck.  

Kat - how you doing? Thinking of you.  

I hope I have not forgotten anyone  , take care!!  

Caroline Anne


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi AnneS,

How r u?? I know we couldn't believe it when our embie thawed!!! Only 4 days until OTD but i think i'm  gonna have 2 test early, i;m finding it too hard this time. Pains are coming and going.... i'm not convinced its a gd sign but i hope i'm wrong. Hope ur well and those lovely babies r doing well. Take care xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady - thanks for the kind wishes.  I hope ur ok xxx


stillgrumps - thank you. I did SP, i was told to do it. I found it ok... but i didnt know anything else. I d/r for my fet this time and i much prefer just stimming. good luck xx

Hi to everyone else. 

I'm not sure if 2day i had a little spot of something.... i dont really know what i'm looking for... however when i seen it on my knickers i thought AF was about to start so that must be what spotting is? TMI ALERT.... it was a tiny little light brown/almost yellowish spot.... so when i wiped myself i was expecting to see more of it or blood but nothing.... i think thats a good thing? Still getting cramps, its strange, 1 min i think it feels like af cramps and then the nxt i think... this is af cramps it feels different... i sort of feel a kind of pressure always in the womb area... sort of like wind is there if that makes sense. But again, i'm worrying i'm thinking all of this in my head!!   I have also been feeling a tad sick over the past couple of days and a bit dizzy   hope thats a gd thing too. 

Take care every 1 

xxxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh Berry 

I really hope all your signs are positive ones........are you going to test early?? if so when

Cant belive you have tests there and you have not used them yet! I would not have been so controled had i had them in the house.

Have you to go to the clinic for a blood test on monday?

sending lots and lots of      

C x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Berry sorry the 2ww is such torture I had all sorts of cramps before my bfp. Try and keep busy. Not long now.   

Peanuts sorry your having stressful time at work. Didnt know you'd got started on tx, are you doing SP too?

Cazza how are you keeping? When do you have your scan?

Anne has it sunk in yet? Do you get another scan soon?

Hello to everyone else.

D/R not going too bad. Getting tired and concentration is all over the place. Sick of drinking water all the time but it helps with headaches. Had quite bad AF pains last few days but   finally showed up this morning days later than I expected.

Got family coming this weekend and there is supposed to be a girls night out on Saturday. Going to have to come up with some lie about being on antibiotics or something so not drinking.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been about, have been mega busy at work and was in London yesterday which always takes it out of me as its such a long day. Appt went well on Tues and was back this morning, follies growing but a little slower than usual.  Back on Monday for another scan and aiming for Wednesday for EC, but will see what happens.

Jane - sorry d/r is having such side effects, but it'll all be worth it in the end    Glad AF has shown up, even if it was late!  Good luck with the 'girls night out' - can you drive as a good excuse?  I've been on a night out while d/r where I've had a couple of glasses of wine and soda, and managed to pass off other soft drinks as spritzers - but depends on who's going to the bar, and helps to have someone that knows whats going on.  When you back for baseline scan?  

Berry - It could be implantation spotting, which would match with the cramping.    I know its so hard, but try to keep your spirits up, its not long to go.  A lot of BFP girls have cramping before their tests, so try to keep positive.     

AnneS - fab to hear from you, I hope your feeling ok and your twins news is sinking in!   

Irishlady - how you doing hun?  Has your mum been over yet?  Hope you have/had a good time with her  

Stillgrumps -   lots of questions at a follow up is good, I do hope you get the answers you need to make a plan for moving forward with treatment.  Its unlikely RIE will say give up - I'm on my 7th cycle and they haven't suggested that to me yet!  There are different things to try with the protocol and drugs to try to increase egg numbers, but try to remember it only takes the one egg and embryo to make your dreams come true - believe me there have been a few BFP's here with only 1 embryo   Good luck   

Twinkle -  welcome to our wee thread hun  , I'm sure you've read up on the prices on the website Cazzaw posted, and hope it hasn't scared you too much!  There's usually a 6-7 month wait for txt at ERI for self-funding patients, but you can sometimes get cancellations, so best to speak to the nurses and let them know if you were willing to start at short notice.  Also you could look at txt at GCRM which has a very short waiting list.  Its a bit naughty, but if you don't tell ERI, then you'll still be on the NHS waiting list there and you're cycle wouldn't be taken off the number of NHS cycles you're entitled to, which would happen if you self-funded a cycle at ERI.  Soo wish I'd known that before starting on this journey.  The only issue with not telling one hosp that you've had txt elsewhere, is that they like to learn from each cycle, and adjust things as necessary, so could hamper progress by not learning from each cycle.  Hope that all makes sense, let me know if you need more info.   

Off to walk puppy and head to my pals for homemade pizza!
Take care and big hugs to all  
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i did a test 2 day, i know it was early but i got bfn   gutted... again.


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Berry        so sorry

Take care 

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Cazza   i feel like poo poo    

I did the test this evening, i know i did it 3 day b4 otd and it was this evening... not 1st pee pee of the day. I just know its all over for me now.


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Berry,

Its still early hun.  You've still got another 3 days to go.      it works for you.     

Peanuts, I didn't know you were having tx either!  How are you feeling?  How many follies do you have now?

We were back in for our pre tx scan on Tuesday and I stard dr on the 15th May and this time they have decided to allow us to have 2 embies put back - good news but i'm a bit scared about that too.

Hope everyone else is well
xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Berry it is early and the fact its not your 1st pee there is still a chance.

Remember everyone produces different levels and yours might just not be strong enough yet.

try and keep positive until bloods on Monday.

C xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for the support girls.  

I do think it is a bfn, but i'll keep   I'm gonna test monday morning b4 blood test...


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Berry,

Hope you are doing okay,  .

Well this is officially my last day not working and got some mixed emotions, not looking forward to tomorrow but will be happy at the end of the month with my pay check.    So that is a weight of my mind.

Had a really quiet weekend, just relaxed as DH is away on a boy's trip to Frankfurt.  So gwad knows what state he will be in.

Hope everyone else is well, just heading out to walk the dog so take care everyone

Vonnie


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Vonnie,

i'm ok thanks. i'm trying to stay positive for tomorrow... i'll b testing 1st thing in morning, but i do know it is a bfn...... i would b really silly not to think it. xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry good luck for tomorrow, really hope you are wrong          

Vonnie hope you enjoy being back at work and enjoyed your peace.

Peanuts how are you feeling. I had slow growing follies too so I had Fri EC I think is couple days longer than most. 

Littleareca good luck with your tx. Hope you dont mind me asking why did they not let you put 2 back last time? We had 2 put back our last tx no questions asked. They have already mentioned we might want to only put one back this time by that is because of our dd.

My girls night was a aunts house which I can walk to, I took bottles of J20 but transfered to glass. I was all ready with my antibiotic story but there was only dh's cousin who didnt know about tx and she never asked/noticed. We all have kids and were talking about other cousin who had baby on Fri and she asked me directly if I would ever think of having more!   I think thats such a personal question, she has no idea since her baby was conceived by accident with some fling she had. I mumbled something about it being such hard work cant afford it etc. which is partly true but completely irrelevant to how I feel.

Bad headaches today, its like I have a headache after last night   ... if only. Cant wait to start stims now.

Berry will be watching out for your news tomorrow.    

Off for a lie down before dinner at SIL.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quick hello to wish Berry lots of luck for test tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you hun              

Vonnie - good luck for starting your new job tomorrow, hope it goes well   

Littleareaca - yes, txt seemed to come round quickly! Back for scan tomorrow, but so far have about 8 leading follies and a few small ones, so looking good so far, just taking their time!  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for your txt     

Jane - well done on holding it together sat your girls night - if only it was as easy for the rest of us just having a fling!  .  When you hoping to start stimms, must be soon now, wishing you lots of luck     

Off to bed, as up early for a scan tomorrow!
Dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

BFN for me... i'll be on later. Feeling a bit empty.   Thanks for all the support. Take care xxxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Berry really sorry to hear your news       

Take your time to sort yourself and Dh - go have a little treat!

C x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry whats the result of the blood test? Hoping there is a still a chance of a BFP  that isnt showing up on your HPT


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

The blood test was negitive too... but i did know it, i had a feeling from the start. Ohhh well..... July cycle here i come!!!

Dose any1 know roughly when AF will arrive?? 

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Berry

So sorry to hear your news hun    , hope you and DH are taking care of each other tonight and in the days  and weeks to come  .  Because you've been in hormone tablets to keep the lining thick, it'll be a couple days before A/F arrives.  

Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Berry, so sorry to her your news, just wanted to send you a big hugme^ hope you and DH are okay and looking after one another

Vonnie


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

berry, i just wanted to send you and dh a huge big    Its the most horrible thing in the world.  Have you had a chance to ask for a follow up consultation?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

How are u all? I'm not bad. I've decided not to let this cycle get me down, i knew from the start is wasn't going to work so i cant really complain. I am booked up for a fresh cycle in July so I'm looking forward to that. I am not going for a follow up consultation as a feel there is absolutely no point as i know the doctor will tell me i responded well to the drugs and he is very sorry it didn't work bah blah blah.... so I'm gonna save my energy for July. I've also decided to get back into shape.... i know I'm not really out of shape that much, but my clothes r starting to get rather uncomfortable.....  

I'm going on a break tomorrow for 10days to Italy so i wont b back until 10th of may so I'll catch up with u all then. My AF is still not here, i do wish she would hurry the   up as i just want this cycle to be finished. 

Oh my blood result was a complete negative, i did predict that though, i kinda knew it, but wanted to try and keep hope....  

Thanks for all the support again girls, i  really wont know what i would have done without u all.... you all are angles     


Take care xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

So sorry berry    I have been thinking about you but this is the first chance I have had to check on line. Your trip away sounds like a good plan. Sending you lots of cyber hugs xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Quick me update.... 

Had 3rd zoladex on fri which was ok. Then went for pretx scan yesterday, was anticipating having another zol and starting tx in June, but for a number of reasons we are starting in 3 weeks!! Scan was fine. They are going to change my tx as I had only 3 follies and 2eggs with neither fertilising. So going to try difft drugs and may do ICSI this time. They will discuss us at the next Wed case meeting. 

Feel in shock about it but hadn't started thinking about tx again so feel more relaxed. We go on hol next week, then will start stimming a week later..............  Had already started on the decaff route and hardly drinking. Only prob is I have 2 weddings and a hen do to contend with, think the hen do will be difficult. Don't want to tell e/one or make a fuss about why I 'm not drinking, may tell the bride to be??!! Not sure at this point.

Dawn - hope you are ok, how did your scan go yesterday? Thank you for the tip about redbush started it ~ a week ago and really like it.

Sorry got to dash xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Evening Everyone,

Berry hope you enjoy your trip sounds like just what you need   .

IrishLady wow not long till you are starting again glad they are changing things for you.

Hope everyone else is good....... 

So sorry Jane just realised I had not replied to you!!!   I am good ty sicky on and off Scan 6th May!!


C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazza - Just wanted to wish u loads of luck for your scan, and when i get bk i'll catch  up with u... looking forward to heading all about ur scan and seeing if ur gonna be a mummy to 1 or 2?? lol how exciting!!!! Lots of love!!! xxxx 



Irishlady - I know tx has come round again.... This is your time now!! Take care xxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry Im glad you have got a holiday. Look after each other   

Irish glad things are moving for your tx. Im on the redbush tea too. Been sneaking it into work, as usually we have office supply so trying to hide the fact im taking it out of my own drawer. All the sneaking about you have to do  

Peanuts Im hoping to start stims on Thurs, well I have scan then so all going well.

Cazza not long to your scan. Any nausea?

Vonnie how was it back at work?

Hi everyone else.

Cant wait to start stims now. Got a concert at the weekend, not sure how I'll cope with a late night and Im driving.

Gotta run get ready for my aquafit class. Not sure how long I'll be able to go once I start stimming I remember feeling uncomfortable last time.


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Berry   you look after your self and glad you are able to stay  . 

Jane yeah have been sick a few times and feel sick on and off all the time!!! Cant wait now for scan tho week tomorrow seems ages.......

What is the concert you are going too?? 


C x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Berry - I hope your holiday away gives you time to deal with your disappointment over your cycle and for you and DH to relax and look after each other. Well done on getting your head together enough for a plan, but make time to deal with your failed cycle as well  

Cazzaw - sorry you're feeling ill, but hoping thats a good sign  Not sure if you know but there's a thread for ERI girls with bumps or babies on the Bun in the Oven: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170774.225 The girls can help you out with any sickness, scan advice, etc. 

Jane - keeping fingers crossed for stimms on Thurs, and hope you can get through your hen night & weddings. I think its worth telling the bride to be, always easier if at least one person at an event knows whats going on! 

Irish lady - wow - well done you for getting started with txt, and just after your holiday! They were saying they're quite quiet at the minute. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you, hope you have a fab holiday!

Vonnie - how's the new job going? Hope its ok and your finding your feet 

In for EC tomorrow, so heading off to bed early. Will let you know how I get one, once I come round and have my tea and toast!!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the link Peanuts - Goodluck tomorrow enjoy that "DOUBLE GIN" moment!! 
Sending you lots of     for good quality eggs.

Hoping the "feeling ill" is a good sign scan cant come quick enough now its all waiting every part of the infertility route!!(all for a good cause tho)!!

C x


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone,

Peanuts how did you get on this morning?  lots and lots of lovely eggies i hope  

berry have a fab holiday it'll do you good and take your mind of tx a bit.

Irishlady, wow thats good news about your tx starting so soon.  We're doing ICSI too as we've no other option really!

Jane, they wouldn't let me put 2 back because i have a small cervix but since we've gone through 2 fresh cycles and neither have worked they've decided to let us have 2 back as long as we are aware of the risks involved.  In a way i'm excited and in a way i'm petrified in case 2 work.

i've decided i'm going to do the volvic challenge thingy and start drinking masses of water!  At least when i start d/r it should stop my headaches.  

xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Dawn how did ec go

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Cazza the sickness is a good sign   Early sickness (think I started being sick about 8 weeks) ........ could there be 2? plus you had high blood results. We are going to see Basement Jaxx at the Corn Exchange, cant be bothered with late nights at mo but we have the tickets so I may as well go and enjoy night out. We are going with S/BIL and she knows about tx so dont have to hide it. 

Peanuts your tx has gone by fast. Hope your EC went ok and you got good number of eggs. When will you have ET? PS it was Irishlady that had the weddings  

Little areca I think we are going to put back 2 this time aswell ... Im a tad scared of 2 working too but its not fair on dd for us to be spending lots of time, money, emotions on tx so 2 it is and I supposed in the end if 2 work it will be hard work but a big bonus.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on earlier, been taking it easy!  I got 7 eggs, which is good I know, but a bit surprised as had lots more follies.  Only got 1 egg from left ovary, even though there were lots of follies - no explanation why!  I had a cyst on the left side at pre-txt scan, but it had gone away by start of txt, not sure if thats a factor?

Hopefully they're good quality and doing ok overnight, will see in the morning!  Feeling tired and a bit sore, so going to head to bed.

Jane - oops, sorry, thats what I get for trying to do personals when I'm knackered!  

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

How is everyone feeling today??

Dawn how are you? Any news from the clinic?

I mentioned earlier that not sure if we will do ICSI or IVF this time round, do you know if we can do both in one cycle, if I get enought eggs of course  

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Dawn 7 is good, are you having Saturday ET? How are you feeling today?

Irish not sure if you can do both, we need to have icsi, dh   not such good swimmers. Only problem with ICSI being not all eggs are suitable for injecting but maybe they would be the ones that wouldnt make it anyway? We had 10 eggs last time and 9 were ok for icsi, only 5 fertilised 2 were put back and one frozen so only 3 were viable in the end. Do you get a good number of eggs?

Had scan this morning and my lining was 3.2mm so started stims, back on Tuesday for next scan. Feels like stuff is happening now.

I usually go to aqua-fit class once a week and swim 50 lengths once a week too. I forgot to ask clinic if its ok to keep doing on stims or if I should be taking it easy, what do you think?

Where has the sun gone?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Been having a very lazy day - didn't get up until 10.30am!  Feeling good, just a bit bloated still.

We got 5 embies, so have to call back in the morning to see if they want to go for ET tom or wait til Sat.  Feeling really nervous at the minute, hoping they all make it through the night and are ok for a 3 day transfer. 

Irishlady - might be worth phoning the clinic to ask them, as Jane says, for ICSI they want the eggs to be that bit bigger for injecting, so wonder if its possible to leave the smaller eggs for IVF?  Best to ask the clinic.  Keeping everything crossed for your cycle       

Jane - Well done on starting stimms, must be a big relief that the next stage is starting.  I think the general advice is that gently exercise is ok during stimming, Doodler used to say 'nothing that bobs a ponytail', but not sure how that fits with swimming!    I know 7 is a great number, but more worried about so many empty follies on the left side, plus I've had 23 and 2 lots of 15 so was just a bit of a shock yesterday, especially as I had so many follies.  Trying to stop worrying about it and focus on ET - after all it only takes 1 I know!

Off to meet friends for dinner - gossip will keep me distracted!

Dxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning,

Peanuts goodluck today/tomorrow!!    hope your little embies are coming along nicley!

Jane hows the stimms going??

Hope everyone else is good.

Have a nice weekend.

C x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Feeling much brighter and positive today, and then called the clinic to hear that all 6 embies were looking good!   I got a wee late developer overnight - well time keeping has never been my strong point!

So got ET tomorrow morning, then the dreaded 2ww!   

Cazzaw - how you been feeling hun?  Not long now until your scan, keeping everything crossed for you

Jane - Did you go for your swimming in the end?  Hope the happy hormones are kicking in and stimms are going well

Irishlady - how you feeling today?  RU going for LP or SP this time?

Take care all, off for a walk with pup, hoping the rain stays away!
Dxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Peanuts good luck for tomorrow      Thats great that you now have 6! Hope you had a nice gossip with your pals.

Cazza stims are ok, I think I do feel a bit more human already. 

I am getting fed up with all the jabbing now  

I usually go swimming with my SIL but she has just had a tattoo and they told her no swimming for a few weeks so we opted for a walk instead. I know I only started stims yesterday but about 10 minutes after we set off Im sure I had some twinges in my ovaries, of course it could have just been a stitch   but I did try to take it easy after that. Think I will probably go to aqua-fit class on Tuesday but just take it easy.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi ....nearly the weekend!!

Cazzaw - not long till your scan though I am sure time is going slowly for you

Dawn - that's great news. Hope et goes well tomorrow. As I am zoladex it does the downregging so I will go straight onto stimming. Probably on menopur as I didn't respond v well to puregon last time. Then will start on buserilyn on the 2nd day and take the two together. 

Have a slight issue as I am going away on a hen do about 8 days after I start stimming and dh has done injecting before and I really don't know how I will cope doing my own, so may not stay over but if I don't then will need a reason as to why I am not staying...........unless I smuggle dh in  

Trying not to get ahead of myself though and take each day as it comes....

Still getting night sweats and ~ 8 hot flushes a day so can't wait for zolly to be out of my system.

Jane - hope stimming is going ok. I am trying to go swimming weekly but I am so shattered at the mo I am only managing to go to work and then veg on the sofa....May go for a wee this w/e!

Hope you all have a lovely w/e
xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Does anyone know if your supposed to keep the Puregon in the fridge? I dont remember this last time and the nurse didnt tell me to, so its just been in the cupboard with my buserlin. This morning I read on the box that it should be kept in the fridge. I've tried phoning the clinic to check but its just the answer machine. I left a message so hope they phone back.

Irish DH did all mine last time and I would have prefered he did it again, but this time I've been doing it myself so that DH can keep dd out the way. Its not so bad really, why dont you try 1 or 2 times yourself before you go. It would be a shame to miss out on the fun. Feeling a bit better on stims, well constant headache and tiredness has gone.

Peanuts hope you get on ok this morning and you have your embies safely tucked up inside.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie to let you know that I have 2 embies on board this morning, so am officially PUPO!  

Think there was a mix up when I called yesterday, as I only had 5 embies, but the embryologist said they all looked good, so hoping the other 3 will be frosties by now.

Jane - I never kept my drugs in the fridge for the first 2 cycles and it didn't seem to do any harm, as long as they're cool and not next to a radiator.  They were running around a bit mad this morning, only 1 nurse and Dr Raja in, so hope they got back to you.

Irishlady - wow, that should be a short cycle then, as long as you can get through the next couple of weeks being sweaty!!   I think you need a good excuse for not staying over at the hen night, as that might make it easier not to drink - how about DH is whisking you off somewhere romantic early the next morning?!!  Hint, Hint    OR if you do stay, does anyone else going know about txt?  I've always found it easier having an ally on nights out.  Have a go at inj yourself with DH there first to see how it goes.  My DH always does mine, but I've managed a couple days on my own and survived!

Of to B&Q to keep myself distracted planning my garden!   

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Having a v lazy weekend which is great, even had a 2hour nap yesterday afternoon  

Dawn we were in B&Q yesterday as well buying garden furniture. Hope the prediction of a long hot summer is correct. So pleased to hear you are PUPO and hope and prayer that this is your time. 

Think I will speak to bride to be and explain my situation re. her hen w/e. Will see how I feel closely to the time and how I cope with injecting.

Off on hol on Thursday and cannot wait, clothes are already on the spare bed  

Jane I didn't keep mine in the fridge either. Hope someone got back to you. 

Cazzaw hope you are doing ok

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am doing good thanks feeling sick on and off all the time even during the night  I have a packet of richtea to nibble on and so far so good.

Time feels like its going backwards for my scan....................not long now tho.

I have a Hen night too Irishlady and the bride doesn't know anything about my treatment ect andnot sure how i am going to get out of it might need to have a "Headache" not wanting to tell everyone just yet!.

Congrats Peanuts on being "PUPO" hope you got nice things for your garden!

IrishLady hope you have a wonderful holiday and get nice and relaxed before you get back on the rollercoster! I paniced about having to inject myself as DH done all of mine but he went away for the weekend so didn't have a choice!! but really it was fine.

Jane i didn't keep mine in fridge just to be kept away from direct heat.

C x


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

morning all sorry not been on for a while not been to good 

  hopefully af is sorted out now so all i need to do is lose the weight lol (easier said than done)


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Where has the sun gone?   Was hoping for another day in the garden pottering around to keep me occupied!

Scotlass - good to hear from you again  , and hopping the AF is behaving herself!    How have you been getting on with the weight loss?  Hoping you can find the strength to keep focused to loose weight and move another step closer to your dream.  Its soo hard (I don't think the clinic understand how hard it is!), but it'll be worth it in the end   

Cazzaw - nearly there for your scan!   I'm sure the sickness is a great sign, although it might not feel like it at the time!    Yes, think a headache might be a good idea for the hen night - although if the sickness continues you might not need to make up an excuse  

Irishlady - wow, a holiday sounds fab.   I've been helping my pal shop for her hols and has been really hard, as I so could do with some sunshine at the minute!  Just think how nice and relaxed you'll be when you get back, ready for txt.  We were buying fence panels and boring stuff, but DH worked really hard and got things sorted.  I can now get him to dig out some borders so I can get planting some nice things.  Hope you got a chance to sit on your garden furniture over the weekend   

Off shopping and meeting pals for lunch - have to go back to work tomorrow unfortunately - have been enjoying the 'lady who lunches' life!! 

Take care
Dxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Cazza good luck for your scan tomorrow, wondering if it is 2? I know you'll be mixture of excited and scared but you've had some sickness so it is a good sign let us know how you get on.

Scotslass the clinic made me lose weight before my last tx too   hard when you are feeling down about IF all I want is box of chocs.

Irish know what you mean, could do with a holiday too but not with tx to pay  

Peanuts how are your feeling? still sore? Im trying to decide how much time to take off work, do you think 2 days off after ET? I work in an office so its not strenuous work.

Stimming going ok. Feel quite normal at the moment not too bloated yet. Scan this morning and my follies are growing slowly as per last time but thats ok because I still got 10 eggs, so it is looking like EC will be next Friday.

Going to go to my last aquafit class tonight and going to take a break from it next week and obviously on 2WW. Better go get ready


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

you are telling me its very hard i have 3 stone to lose before september and cant afford the diets everyone is doing


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Jane - well done you on the stimming, keeping fingers crossed for you on Friday  .  I had EC on Wednesday and took Thurs & Fri off work.  I'm in an office too, and had bank holiday as a bonus, but was feeling I could have gone back to work a couple of days after - for a distraction if nothing else!

Scotlass - I know it sounds like an uphill struggle, but set yourself some realistic goals over the next few weeks and months and focus on the end goal.  Not sure if you remember Clarabelle - she lost about 3 stones before txt and got a BFP first time - so it can be done and end with a positive outcome.  We'll be here to support you through the next 3 months      

Cazzaw - good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you  

Starting to go slightly loopy on my 2ww, but hanging in there.  Had a dizzy spell at work today, but feeling better now, although think I'll have an early night just to be sure.
Take care and  
Dxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks peanut i have an appointment to see a dietision today to see if they can help 

  will be back on later to let u all know how it went


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi girls

Thanks for the well wishes................OMG Twins so delighted!!! 

Looking great 2 HB and the correct sizes ect.

C x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Great news Cazzaw, so pleased for you  

Hi to everyone else...on serious countdown mode for hol and trying to get my desk cleared and then I can be outta here!! Sardinia here we come............!!!

Will be in touch at the end of next week, then only a week until stimming begins.

Dawn when's your test date? How are Jan and Kat doing have you heard?

   to all xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Cazza I had a feeling there was 2   Congratulations


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Thanks very much - still in slight disbelief I think   so delighted at the sametime.
One was hiding too so they did at first think there was only 1 !!! Had to get the Doc to confirm.

12 week Scan booked for 10th June and booked an appointment at GP next Wed to arrange booking in with Midwife!

Irishlady not long till your hols ensure you get as chilled out as poss and come home all refreshed ready for tx.

Jane hows your stimming going well I hope any idea when EC going to be?

C x


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Again
I've not posted for ages since I started injections of Buserlin on 21st april things have been hectic for me.  I started a new job on 27th April and then the headaches and mood swings kicked in so it's been a bit of a difficult time.  I'm finding the headaches are calming down now although I'm still exhausted all the time, could sleep all day if I didn't have to work.  I also start my other p/t evening/weekend job tonight so don't know how I'm going to last the day until midnight without my caffeine.

Started taking stimming injections today after my scan this morning.  They have put me on Fostimon(Urofollitropin) which has to be taken in the morning at the same time as my Buserlin.  Anyone been on this?  

Got another appt Tues then probably Friday next week with ET probably sometime between 18-25th May.
Not likely to know until 15th.

Speak soon.

Lisa


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Lisa im in the middle of my tx too 1 week ahead of you, I started stimming last Thursday and I feel less tired now so hope you'll feel better soon. Not been on Fostimon.

Cazza do you have your 12 week scan with fertility unit? My EC is looking like next Friday 15th. I used carry gingernuts round with me for sickness, ginger is supposed to help.

Irishlady Sardina sounds fabulous I am soo jealous.

Peanuts need to take it easy if your having dizzy spells! Is your test next Wednesday?

Found it really difficult to do my aquafit class gently so I think I'll give the exercise a skip for the next few weeks. Im going to my cousins 40th at the end of the month which if my EC is next Fri will be the day after my test so will either be totally plastered if its bfn or making excuses for why Im drinking juice. Already pulled out of one party so decided to start trying to carry on as normal, cant let tx take over my life again.


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Hey how you all doing?  Hi and   and   to newbies and all dear ones from not so long ago!
Wasnt doing too well at the start of the year after last bfn but with a lots of help from friends and DH got myself together again.  Really do feel this time that THIS has not broken us so we are definitely stronger and happier together - whatever happens.. 

Started to d/r on 26 April with Buserlin so       3rd time is our time.  Started to d/r whilst in gorgeous Andalucia in Spain so the first week just sailed by     . Woz quite nice sitting on the balcony overlooking the Med sea doing my first jab.. . Fab holiday just me and DH...Think we ate every tapas dish known to man   
Anyway AF was supposed to show nearly a week ago but has not shown so far so mmm what going on there I do not know.  Yes - did the HPT yesterday and BFN (as i thought   ).

   to those on tx at the moment
     and   thoughts for Dawn on 2ww
And big congrats to Cazza for your super news.

Take care back soon
Hxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Helen - hello stranger! Fab to see you posting again  , was wondering where you'd disappeared to, but didn't want to harass you.  Glad that DH and your friends have rallied round and you're feeling more like yourself again, txt can really take it out of us and our relationships.    Wow - fab news about starting txt again, sounds like you've had an easy time lying in the sun d/r  .  When are you back for baseline scan?  Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle        

Jane - glad you've decided to lay of the exercise, need to concentrate on going follies!   Yes test is next Wed - 6 sleeps to go and only going slightly mad!  

Lisa - welcome back to the thread - looks like you've got a couple of cycle buddies to keep you company.  The happy hormones should help to sort out the headaches, and drinking lots of fluids/water can help.  What a busy bee you've been with all your jobs, but hope you find the time to take it easy and concentrate on growing follies .  Good luck for your treatment     

Cazzaw - congratulations on your fab news, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  There's been a few twin prgs and births recently, so hopefully the girls will have lots of words of advice for you!   

Irishlady - hope you have a fab holiday - very jealous!  Haven't heard from Kat in a while, but she usually goes quiet in between cycles and she'll be busy with her American Football training.  The last time I heard from Jan she was at the stage of giving up on treatment, but haven't spoken to her about it.  Enjoy your holiday and think how relaxed you'll be ready for d/r when you get back   

Well I've been feeling pretty positive so far, but having a bit of a lull today - have decided I've not got any symptoms anymore (had sore (.)(.)'s and pulling pain in my tummy, but not today.  Hoping that it means that my embies have already snuggled in for the long haul    .  Only 6 days to go, so will try to stay sane   

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Jane - No been discharged from the fertility clinic now 12 week scan is just in the ERI (nxt door).

Flash - Thanks wishing you all the best of your tx    

Peanuts - You seem to be doing sooo well and not driving yourself too crazy during 2ww.........6 sleeps not long on the home stretch now. sending lots of      to your embies getting all comfy!!

C x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Cazzaw - I must be hiding it well, as have been going loopy - one minute convinced its worked and letting my imagination run away with itself, and the next deciding it hasn't worked and trying to work out what to do next!    Just trying to keep as distracted as possible!

How's everyone doing on this windy and showery morning?  I'm feeling quite positive so far this morning, but will see how long it lasts!  Only 4 sleeps to go!  Will need to try to keep away from the evil pee sticks  

Have a good weekend and big hugs to everyone   
Dxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey all,
Ugh, another windy cold day. I had great plans to do some planting and tackle the moss on the patio (!!) but I'm really a fair weather gardener and fair weatehr this aint  !!

Dawn-thanks for good wishes, means alot  . I'm back on Thurs 14th for scan to see how d/r is going - when they will no doubt say "Another week, increase the dose to 1ml buserlin" (experience of the last 2 cycles!!). Distraction and choccy biscuits I think are the key to this horrible bit til *the day*!   

Feeling a bit  now with d/r and tummy looking very green/yellow with bruising -ooch! Although that may just be the caffeine withdrawal-i miss my coffee!!

Have a good weekend, think the weather is better tomorrow 
Hxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Flash sorry your feeling rotten on the d/r I felt rubbish the last week before starting stims too. I miss my coffee too. I met up with some friends for lunch yesterday and its lunches out etc when I really enjoy a nice latte  

Peanuts hope your not going too loopy on your 2ww, just a few days to go        

Lisa how are your stims going? Hope you're feeling better now.

Starting to feel bloated now, clothes are getting tighter   must mean something is growing   remember this from last time. Back at clinic on Monday and should confirm my EC for Friday.

It really messes with your mind this tx, I keep making all these plans and dh is too, hes been talking about us needing a bigger car if ...... then we have to stop ourselves not getting too excited so we dont set ourselves up for huge disappointment then I remind myself being positive must help aaarrrhhh  losing the plot and am not even at 2ww yet.



xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

What a horrible day, been stuck in all day except when its been my turn to walk the dog.  Great news Cazzaw, I had a feeling it might of been twins.

Peanut, not long now, fingers crossed for you.

Hi Flash, good to hear from you and glad to hear your doing okay with the d/r drugs.

Just a short post from me as I am shattered, been doing loads and just want to sleep.  Had a friends hen night last night and decided to not to drink.  It was in her house and had a cocktail theme so I made the right decision to drive and come home especially as I was making them!!

Hpope everyone else is good, just off to plop myself on the sofa.

Vonnie


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Cazza  - congratualations on the twins

Peanuts - thanks for the advice.  My headaches do seem to be less severe since starting stimming drugs and am drinking more water.  Hope your 2ww is going OK.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Flash41 - hope the D/R is going OK so far

Jane - hope your doing OK too.  Hope your EC goes to plan on Friday.  I'll probably be the week after you, will be advised on Friday what day the following week it will be planned for.

I am still feeling exhausted (lack of caffeine - I miss my coffee) + starting 2 new p/t jobs in last 2 weeks is probably not the best timing but despite things I'm coping not too badly.  TX appointments aren't a problem as I get them around 8am, I'm home by 10am which gives me a couple of hours to walk the dogs before heading off to my first job which I start at 1pm, finish at 5pm and if I'm not on an evening shift for the 2nd job I come home and crash.  My 2nd job shift is 6pm-11pm but it's only one evenings a week and one 5hr shift at the weekend so on that night I'm absolutely exhausted but I just have early nights when I'm not working.

Jane I know what you mean about going mad trying to remain positive but not wanting to set yourself up for dissapointment.  I've been saying things to DH like:

if we get a BFP then we'll need to look at buying a car (we currently have a small van)
If we get a BFP then I may not be able to go back to the day job in the longer term of things and will be looking to increase my hours for the 2nd night/weekend job

and other things that will be affected by a BFP but then I try and stop myself thinking like this so that I don't get dissapointed so much if I get a BFN but it's difficult to not stay positive without having these type of thoughts.

And then if I do get a BFP, I'll still be nervous because my DH and I got pregnant naturally back in 2002 but I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks.  We've now been told DHs count is low and not good movers either so getting pregnant naturally is unlikely hence going through IVF with ICSI but back then it may have been the quality of the sperm that caused the miscarriage, however it may have been something else so even if I get a BFP, I won't feel relaxed until I get through the first 12 weeks or so.

Trying to take one day at a time, though.

Good luck to everyone going through this process, sorry if I've missed anyone out, don't have a lot of time to post on these boards due to my busy schedule so personals aren't something I'm good at.  Hope you are all feeling well and postive whatever stage you are at.

Lisa


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Have officially gone loopy!      I woke this morning with AF pains and have been  not been feeling right all day, so have convinced myself that the witch is on her way and its all over for a 7th time  .  Been really teary and negative all day.  But then as the day went on and the sun came out, I've been feeling a bit brighter - but still not 100% positive, but better than this morning - shouting at the dog to get off the bed and then bursting into tears isn't a good look!  

Have been tempted to test early to get it out of the way and end the misery, but trying to stay away from the pee sticks  !

Hope you girls are having a better time!

Lisa - so glad your headaches aren't as bad, hoping you're able to get lots of rest between your jobs.  Sounds like you're going a bit   as well, it such a big part of treatment unfortunately and nothing can prepare you for it.  Its so hard not to plan, I even get carried away sometime and think about baby names!  Its good to have a wee think about the future, but hard not to get carried away.  So sorry to hear about your experience in 2002  , I've been through that twice now and its the thing that frightens me the most - as much as I want a BFP, I worry about getting through to 7 weeks, and then 12, etc, etc.  Sending you a massive hug and hoping you can cope doing things one step at a time      

Vonnie - good to hear from you, hope pup is keeping you occupied.  Murphy managed to chew a hole in the duvet on the bed in the spare room this week!   Think he's going loopy with me.  After shouting at him and then bursting into tears he can over for a big cuddle!  Don't know how I've survived this so long with out him!  When are you starting txt?  Can't be long now.  Sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts        

Jane - sound like lots of follies growing in there!  Hope you're hanging in there and not going too loopy - yep it all messes with our minds!  Hope your apt goes well tomorrow and you're all set for Fri EC     

Helen - I hope you managed to get some fair weather gardening done today, that was my distraction this afternoon!  At least if you have to d/r another week you'll be prepared for it this time!      Keeping fingers crossed you'll not need it though.       Cups of tea (decaff!) and wee packets of choc buttons are my other distractions at the minute!  Have you tried Arnica cream for the bruises?  It works wonders.  Although DH didn't manage to give me one bruise while stimming, but have ended up with a tummy full of them with the Clexane they've given me this time.


Off to find some mind numbing TV to watch to keep my brain from running away with itself!  
Big hugs
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls!!!! I'm back!!! 


Cazza - congratulations!!!!!! I knew it was gonna be twins!!!!! xxxxx

peanuts - STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!!!!!


sorry for lack of personals, but i'm just home from holidays and need to unpack... i'll b on soonish!! 


Irish lady - just wanted to say hi  


xxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Peanuts not long now        glad you have your wee puppy to entertain you and comfort you, its amazing how they seem to know when something is up.

Lisa so sorry you had a miscarriage   hope that icsi solves the problem then they can select the best sperm. Hoping your stimming is going ok.

Flash hoping your d/r is going ok.

Seen a couple of the same ladies sitting in the waiting room at clinic, keep wondering if any of them are someone from this thread - anyone there this morning?

Had scan this morning and I have 18 measurable follies! largest is 15mm smallest about 10mm so have to go back on Wed for further scan hoping some of them are about 18mm and EC is scheduled for Friday. The end is in sight now and only a couple more days of jabbing   feeling quite positive about follies now, only had 6 they could measure on Friday and glad my expanding tummy is not just down to all the biscuits


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Not been on for a long time!!!

Peanuts I hope you get a good result on the 13th May.  

Roma


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Feeling quite low today, had scan today been stimming for 6 days now.  Left ovary had 2 follies that are the right size and one that's quite small, right ovary I was told has 2 very small follies but my ovary is a bit high so they don't know if they will be able to work with that or not.  

After reading all these boards for advice it was a bit of a shock to find so few follies.  The nurse said it wasn't ideal but that with 2 decent follies at the moment EC/ET will go ahead and we just have to hope some of the others grow.  

I've to phone for blood test result this afternoon and possibly increase my drugs, appointment on Monday for another scan then op scheduled for possibly Wed, Friday next week or beginning of following week at the latest.

Trying not to stress, but it was a bit of a shock, we knew there was male factor problems, but hadn't been advised that there were issues with my eggs too until today.  The drugs I was put on for stimulation (Fostimon/Urofollitropin) are apparently new ones aimed at women who have fewer follicles to try and boost them more.  Don't know if they've done enough.  

Speak soon,got to get ready for work although don't feel much like going in.

Lisa


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have not posted last few days as i have been in bed tottaly exausted!!!! hanging a washing out and thats the limit need to lie down again......... So been feeling crap   throwing up or feeling sick when i am up and about. (All for a good cause tho eh!)

Berry ty and glad it sounds like you have had a good holiday.

Jane good luck with scan tomoz hope ec will be friday for you.

Peanuts how are you bearing up?? have you gone completly loopy yet GL tomorrow sending lots  and lots of     vibes for you.

Owenl sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish at the moment have they told you to increase your meds??  Hopefully your follies will have a growth spurt but do try and remain positive it only takes 1. sending     to you too.

Hope everyone else is good.

C x


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Caz
225ml of fostimon is apparently the norm and increasing it to 300 was a consideration depending on blood results today but from that they've decided I should remain on 225ml and they'll see how things are on Monday.

It was just such a shock, I hadn't realised I had fertility issues too.  Calmed down a bit now, play it by hear and hope the 3 remaining follies grow to a measurable scale.

Catch up soon.

Lisa


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Panicing about tomorrow - no sign of AF, but not feeling like I have done with my last 2 BFP's, so not sure what to think!
Just trying to kepp my brain busy and hang on until the test tomorrow  

Even if I get a BFP, I think I'll not believe it  

Will see how it goes

Big hugs to everyone
Dxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

hi 

Just a quickie after a long stressful day.  Had a major bad wobble today with thoughts of what is to come in tx although I'm sure some of it is the big bad d/r taking me over.  Could just cry...or scream...or shout or something awful.  I was at a meeting today and someone was handing out coffees and I jsut thought "what the hell I'm haivng one" and then proceeded to have a top up later on.  
GRR I HATE DOWN REG. aNYWAy roll on scan on Thursdy      

Also to say Dawn, good luck - thinking of ya girl, looking good so far.  Hang in there and really hope this is your time.     

Take care everybody
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

sorry for being so quiet again, but a) it's the beginning of American Football season again and b) I've got a "slump" right now emotionally. Quite a lot positives here again, and a relative on DH's side had a positive first time round (one of the clinics in London) and MIL is now going on and on and on about it ... I just wish she would blimming shut up!! Different situation, for goodness sake!!! 

Well, just wanted to wish Dawn all the best for tomorrow's testing!!! 

I'll have to chase EFREC for my follow up appointment - they were supposed to call me back last week already. 

Don't worry if I'm not raising my voice for a while ... happens every year.  

Hugs, 
Kat


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Just a quicky to wish Peanuts goodluck for tomorrow


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Peanuts - good luck for 2morrow hunny!  I will b thinking about u xxxxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

dawn     thinking of you    
hope tomorrow brings you the fattest big positive    
have got everything crossed for you and dh
much love mimou x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the positive vibes, really appreciate it.  Been for blood tests, DrR did them, so was in and out in about 2 mins!  Just have to wait to make the call later.  

Have been letting myself feel hopeful, but just been to the loo and have had a bit of pinky discharge (sorry TMI!), so don't know what to think now.

Will see what this afternoon brings  

Mimuo - what time did you post?    Was bubba keeping you awake?  

Dxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

morning ppl

  good luck for this afternoon peanut  

  think i have ovulated this month for the first time in omg years 

  so i have been busy in the bed department but i aint getting my hopes up   

  it will probably be like very other month but we will see


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

You'll never guess what - its only a BFP!  

I'm still in shock, so don't think I've taken it in yet.  Now on to 3ww until scan - this is going to be the longest 3 weeks of my life!   Just hoping and praying that this little beanie sticks as have been here twice before. 

Big hugs to everyone  , and thank you for helping to keep me sane on my journey so far - lucky number 7 for us!

Off to sit in the sun in the garden and watch DH finish the planters he's built.  Means I can spend the next 3 weeks shopping for plants and watching DH do all the hard work!  

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Peanuts 

Been watching out for you all day!! That is wonderful news CONGRATULATIONS      .

3WW is torture just try and keep busy but also rest when you can so so so pleased for you.

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Peanuts - congratulaions!!!!!     XXXX


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

whooooooooooooohooooooooooooo dawn               
so pleased for you ! been on tenterhooks all day !

you enjoy taking it easy now that you are PP ( proven pregnant!) and let dh do all the hard work- am sure he will be more than happy to do so in these happy circumstances!!!

brilliant news 
hope 3ww is speedy
lots of love mimou x x x x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Well done Dawn       thats great news. What was your blood result?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks so much, still in a bit of a daze though!

My HCG was 71, so happy with that, as long as it keeps going in the right direction  

Might have to go off for an early night - didn't sleep much last night!

Dxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG Dawn, just logged on to check and see how you got on      Not bad then  So pleased for you & DH   Try to keep sane waiting for the scan. Lots of     

Maz x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Dawn anything over 50 is good. Now time for DH to take care of you, make him do all the hard work in the garden. Hope your wait for scan isnt too long.

Scotslass hoping this is the month for you  

Berry how are you? How was your holiday? All refreshed ready for next round of tx?

Hi Kat sorry your MIL has been insensitive   they are sent to try us.

Flash, hope you get to start your stims tomorrow.

Lisa hope your follies have grown a bit. I only had 6 last week and now I have 18. They told me today that my right overy is still high too. Hope you are feeling a bit better about things, its hard not to analyse and worry about everything  

Cazza sickness must be comforting, at least know something is happening.

Had my final scan this morning and now booked for EC on Friday. They are really busy with 6 to do so I am not booked till 12 midday, but I still have to fast from midnight   Got to do my trigger jab at 1am tonight cant decide whether to go to bed or try to sleep but I worry my alarm wont work. Thought since EC was late might get long lie but still have to go in for 9am.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations on BFP Peanuts - that's fantastic news!

Jane - won't know until Monday if follies have grown.  It's a long stressful wait.  Hopefully the 3 tiddlers will develop giving me a better chance.  Good luck with your ET on Friday.  Glad to hear your follies have increased, gives me some hope too that things could improve.

Sorry again for lack of personals.  Just got 20mins spare to catch up on reading posts.

Was a crap day yesterday.  New job 2nd week in and things just went mental.  Up to my eyes in work, people of sick, no cover, little support or help and I just feel thrown in at the deep end.  Not saying I'm not capable of the job but you need support and supervision in a job and there's just that much backlog with so people off, I can't see a light at the end of the tunnel.  Got home very tearful, telling DH I wasn't going back but the reality is I need the money and in current recession can't afford to give up job until I find another one.  On a positive note my 2nd p/t evening/weekend job, I like, only been in that a week but it's chalk and cheese compared to the other one.  Problem is it's only 10hrs.  I'm hoping that there will be opportunities for more contracted hours once I'm through probation period as I know that they struggle to find staff long-term so hopefully there will be a chance there for me and I'll just have to bide my time and do the best I can in the meantime, but it would be great to be able to leave my 1st job.

Got twinges in my stomach and AF type cramps this morning and absolutely exhausted.  Not sure if it's the stress of yesterday at work or if it's something to do with the stimming drugs.  Hoping that it's the drugs beginning to work. Now on Day 8 of stimms.  Anyone else had this?

Off to walk the dogs, then head off to work about 11.45pm.

Catch you all later.

Lisa


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

sorry for not being here very much anymore, but I don't want to upset anybody with my babbeling about pregnancy.

However, I had to check on Peanuts and am so glad that I can send you a HUGE congratulations!!!

             

And wishing you   for the next three weeks. I will keep you in my  .


Apologies to everyone else, it really has been ages and so much has happened.

Lisa - good luck with your treatment. Twinges during stimming is absolutely normal. Your body is growing more follies than normal after all and builds up lining - sorry to hear that this overlaps with stress at work, but try not to worry. My last treatmetn fell into a very very busy period for me and it made no difference to the outcome. Hope some of your folies catch up soon and you get a good crop. Take care

Berry - You had such a difficult time, I hope you enjoyed your hols and that you can focus on next treatment. Lots of luck wiht that hunnie!  

Flash - on the roller coatsre again?? Hope you will be on happy hormons soon!  

Jane - all the very best for EC tomorrow! Hope you gat some much needed sleep AND can do the trigger jabon time. It is a woory when it falls right in teh middle of the night.    

Scotslass - Awh, it is so hard when you get your hope up, but it is a good thing to be positive. My friend got pregnant naturally after several quite disasterous treatmetns - it only took her 'one go'   and she is through her first trimester now. It is a juggeling act to stay positive but not to get too excited. Take care  

Cazza - sounds like you are doing all the right things - throwing up and resting  . Are you onany of the other threads? They are good, but mad busy!! Me thinks that with my long absence I might have missed sendign you congratulations foryour BFP - sorry!!   

Kat - so sorry that yet somebody else has been insensitive. It is quite amamzing how many people just bumble through life and don't bother with much thinking and consideration. Hope the A Football keeps you busy and entertained.   Good luck with follow up appointment, hope it comes round soon.

Apologies if I forgot anybody. 

Caroline Anne


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

AnneS I have been reading up on the Twins and more thread and still lingering on the waiting for 1st scan thread!!! lol How are you feeling? I am so so tired and feeling sicky most of the day been signed off work for 2 weeks!! I see you have had your 12 week scan was there a big difference to 1st scan? what is your EDD? (sorry so many questions)!!!

Peanuts has your fabby dabby news sunk in yet 

Owenl sorry yu having a crap time with your job hope you get more support!

Jane gl for EC tomorrow     for nice mature eggs.

Berry how are you? very quiet! nice and relaxed after your well deserved holiday.

Sorry if i missed anyone else hope everyone is good.

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Cazza - i'm ok thanks. Just trying to keep my head straight as a i have a 2 months 2 wait till tx again, so it feel like an eternity away.... feeling a little down but trying to b positive. DH and i have made our minds up that we r gonna go for double embryo trasfer. So hopfully it will do the trick.  Sorry ur feeling so rubbish  at the mo, but like u said... all for a good cause  and its great ur off work too!! take care xxx

AnneS - thanks for the message. Trying to keep strong... Take care xxx


xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh Berry,

Sorry you feeling a little off colour you know it seems like ages but really its not will be here before you know, Glad you have discussed the double embryo issue with DH. Make sure you stick to it with the clinic tho as they will try to talk you into SET.

keep smiling hunny   

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazza- what u doing? fancy going into chat? i'm bored! lol xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry, Cazza is right the clinic are trying to talk us into SET too but Im trying to be strong and go with double. I know its not what you want but now you have time for you and DH to do some things that you wont be able to do after bfp  

Feel like crap and Im starving already EC not till midday. To top it off I think Im getting a cold got a sore throat and I cant even have a drink of water now till after EC   Dont know why but we still have to be at clinic for 9 going to be a long 3 hours watching everyone else go in before me while my tummy rumbles.

Right better get moving, will try and post tonight let you know how it went.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jane - good luck for EC!!     clinic talked me into SET last time and it never worked so i'm gonna stick to my guns this time! I'm not gonna do set..... unless its for a majour reason.. but i dont think so.... no chance.  xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Just back from hol and our home pc has broken   so had to wait until I got into work...have 130+ emails sitting in my inbox but had to check this first  

Dawn huge congratulations to you and dh    SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased and happy for you both, you both so deserve this news.

Hope everyone else is well, personals will have to follow later!

Had gr8 holiday in Sardinia, have come back feeling v relaxed and ready to start stimming on Thursday!

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady - glad u had a great holiday!!! I just got my letter this morning from clinic telling me that my tx will b on july and i've to phone with june af... my af is due at the very end of the month so that means i'll b into september!!!  feels like ages away!!! how annoying!  

xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Berry,

have you discussed your Af dates with clinic? If not, do ask about this,it might be worth it! I used to have Af at the end of month and one time they let me go earlier than I assumed. Just ring them so that you have peace of mind. It depends a bit how busy they are and what your dates are likely to be and what treatmetn you will have. Good luck!

caroline


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

So i phoned clinic and explained about my AF dates and they told me that i should have been starting Drugs with june AF as i'm on S/P but because there is a closure in the clinic for 3 weeks (due to refurbishments in the labs)  i will prob have to be prosponed until august as my AF date might cause a clash with dates for EC and no Labs at that time, typical!! bloody typical!!   just my luck... sooooo annoyed!


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh Berry

So sorry to hear about the hold ups you are facing    .    they will beable to get you in before the refurb!

Cx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw,

dont think they will b able to, i'm so so so so annoyed now   i'm gonna have 2 wait until AUG!!!! its soooooo long away   Hope that AF will magically come quick so i can fit in


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Just a quickie post...

Dawn, massive big CONGRATULATIONS hun!  I am so so happy for you and DH.  How are you feeling today? xxx

Berry, we were at the eri yesterday and they were saying that they were closing for 3 weeks in June for the lab refurb.  Its funny how you are all talking about SET.  We were made to have SET until we sat down and had a proper talk with Dr T.  I think if you persist with them then they'll allow two back but as they said to us we must be aware of all the risks associated with them.  

well i've started d/r again.  This is third time lucky for us and i really need to get my pma sorted out!  Back again on the 28th May for our scan before stims.

Hi to everyone  

xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Little areca- what did dr t say 2 u? I'm just gonna be straight with them and tell them i dont think i can financially, physically and emotionally do it anymore so i wanna give myself the best chance... does that sound psycho? lol   xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

berry, thats exactly what we did!!!    but its also so true.  We made sure that we saw dr t as we were having other various issues.  To get to see him took us well over a month as he's so busy.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

littleareca r u self fundding? cos i think u can just make an appointment at bupa murryfield and u can see him within 1 week...


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Just a quickie from me. Seemed like forever listening to everyone else coming and going for their op then getting their tea and toast. EC went well, got 11 eggs so just keeping fingers crossed now that some fertilise. Not as sore as last time didnt take any pain killers at hospital after op but have taken some paracetamol now. Still feeling a bit spaced out so off to rest.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Jane - glad to hear things went ok today.  Hope you are feeling better soon and good luck with 2ww.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.  

Drinking more milk and water to try and increase my follie count from the 2 I only had last week.  Roll on Monday and scan, it seems so long to wait.  All going well ET end of next week sometime.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on for a few days - puppy class on Thurs and out with In-laws last night.

Thanks for all your kind messages, means so much coming from my ff's     We're still in a bit of a daze, but trying to enjoy every day and not get myself too paranoid.  Especially over every wee ache and pain - not having A/F pains, but feeling something going on, just trying not to panic at every twinge!  

Jane - congrats on your EC, glad you weren't in too much pain and hope DH is looking after you today.  Any news on fertilisation?       I was in yesterday morning to pick up some extra drugs, I was wearing a black & white checked jacket, was looking out for all the girls with bags to wish you good luck, but was so busy in the waiting room.

Lisa - I found extra milk helped the quality of my eggs compared to my first cycle, so would definitely encourage that.  Don't forget though that it only takes one - Maz only got 2 eggs and 1 embie and now has the gorgeous Lily!       Good luck on Monday

Berry - what a pain about the lab closing down.   I had that on one of my cycles a couple of years ago and put me back 2 months - was really frustrating, but in the end I found that it gave me the extra time I needed to deal with my previous cycle, and to get on with life for a while without thinking about txt constantly - this can take over your life, so please try to concentrate on yourself and treating yourself in the weeks to come.  Fingers crossed that AF behaves and you can get in before closure    

Littleareca  - wow starting d/r again, wishing you lots of luck for your treatment and hoping d/r symptoms aren't too bad        I know it sounds a bit  , but I definitely think that having a good PMA made the difference for us this time, I was so negative going into my previous 2 cycles, that this time I just gave myself a shake and made myself think about and believe that it would work this time, and didn't allow myself to have those dark thoughts we all have.  (Did have some of course, but tried to shake them off and think about something positive after).  Good luck with PMA     

Irishlady - Glad you had a fab holiday  .  You must be feeling great after a relaxing time away.  Wow, straight into stimming, that must be a fab feeling, good luck for Thursday     Got a good feeling about this cycle - keep up the PMA too   

Cazzaw - news hasn't really sunk in yet, keep remembering and having a huge smile on my face!  Sorry you're feeling so ill, and keeping fingers crossed for your 12 week scan.  I'm sure AnneS and the other ERI bump and baby girls can give you lots of prg advice on the Bun in the Oven thread.

AnneS, Maz, Mimou - thanks girls, still in shock, but over the moon     Hopefully catch up with you properly on the other thread after my scan.  

Take care
Dxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Owenl fingers crossed you have some new follies on Monday.

Berry thats exactly why we want to put 2 back, emotionally and financially we cant do many cycles.

Hossie phoned, we have 4 embies   everything is going similar to last time so I am please with that. Just    for at least 2 to make it to Monday for ET


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jane - i feel even physically, i know my body is in good form and i go keep going on with treatment but i just dont want 2 have 2 keep putting all these drugs into my body, it makes me feel like a junkie... i hate it. Every day when i do injections I cry 2 DH and said "i hate doing this, but i'll do it because i want us 2 b a family" but nooooo no no no no no never works... p*ssing me off now.   ohh there is nothing like a gd rant lol xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Where is all the chat, we've slipped onto the second page  

Berry rant away thats what we are here for   

Dawn how are you? When is your scan? Have you told your family yet or are you enjoying your special secret? DH and I were discussing if we are lucky enough to get bfp will we tell family right away or keep it a secret for a few weeks but then we wondered if that was fair since they know about tx.

Lisa hope you got some good news at your scan today  

little areca how is d/r going, not too many side affects I hope.

Hello everyone else.

Anyone else had sore (.)(.) from tx?

My ET is at 1230 so just trying to chill out just now. Going to stay at my mums tonight so she can look after me since dh is back at work tomorrow. Not that Im feeling sore now but just want to take things easy. Might not get to post after ET since I'll be at my mums.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Had my scan this morning, feeling a little more positive.  Now got 6 measurable follies between 12-14mm and another 2 between 10-12mm.  Not there yet, consultant says they need to be around 19mm. However, I'm happy with that result as it was just 2 follies last week.  Got another scan Wednesday morning and depending on that result EC should be either Friday 22nd or Monday 25th.

Hope your ET goes well today Jane.

Thanks to everyone for continued support and those who advised me to drink milk, I've been drinking a pint a day since last Wednesday, not sure if it heped or if it's psychological but I'll keep drinking it now because the results were so much better today.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Owenl thats great. Mine were about 12-13mm on Monday last week. I think doc said they grow 1-2mm per day. On Wed I had 1 that was 18mm and 2 at 17.7 rest were about 15mm and they gave me go ahead for Fri. Although I had 21 follies they said only 9 were big enough so sounds like you are on track. Good work, all that milk must have worked.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Just a quicky. So everything went smoothly. I have a grade 1 and grade 2 on board. They tried to convince us to put back just the grade 1 they are really confident both will work   we will just have to wait now.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Jane - congrats on being PUPO - wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww        We've told our parents and siblings and a couple of close friends who knew about treatment, but not anyone else.  Trying to keep the lid on the news until after the scan, then I'll sing it from the hilltops!

Lisa - well done you on your follies, thats great news    Glad the milk seems to have worked, and sometimes the drugs take a wee while to kick in.  Keeping everything crossed for your scan on Wed   

Berry - rant away hun, as Jane said, thats what we're here for!  Its so hard to get going again after a failed cycle, please take care of yourself.  I know its not for everyone, but have you thought of the counselling service at ERI?  It took me a couple of times to go to feel like it helped, but it really got me through the bad times, and gave me a boost to keep going.    Hope you're doing ok   

Helen - how you doing hun, any news with starting on stimming?  Hope you're keeping ok and not going too loopy   

Big hugs
Dxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi girls  

Jane, hope your 2ww goes quickly for you  

Owenl that's great news, it is amazing how quickly they can grow. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow morning.

Dawn I am still being v positive and relaxed about tx. Feel so different this time round. 

Still getting the sweats and hot flushes, and would you believe one has come on now  Getting so sick of them but if it helps with tx then bring them on!!!

Berry, as Dawn said please rant away, but I am sorry to hear you sounding down.

xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry such a bad FF recently as not been on for ages   - no excuse except just been so tired so   to all .

Anyway started on stimms last Thursday which was surprising (after last 2 cycles when i was d/r for 5 weeks!) and of course good news. However scan today showed follies are still tiny, in fact hardly grown at all and doctor who was doing it (cant get my head around names for this new rota of staff) said, - gulp - if not much improvement on Monday next week they would think about cancelling the cycle   .  Heard of that happening on ff of course but when i heard it this morning, it was like being hit by  truck     .The nurse, she was Isobel i think, said that follies CAN just suddenly burst into action and not to worry but really feel like in limbo now until Monday.  I know the reasons but cant believe it when I heard it.  Would be so upset to not even get a chance, esp as this could be our last shot.  What next, just feel the days until Monday are a waste!!!   Beter not say anymore   
DH has suggested a night away as we are off Friday and Monday but cant even get excited by that.  OH NO, snap out of it , trying to remember the one day at a time mantra!

Dawn, I have been on to check out your news and saw it and was a BFP, so happy for you and DH         CONGRATULATIONS!! So how are you?     until 3ww scan

irsihlady, great on stimms!!  , hope you are feeling good and  sending      to you

Jane - wow, congrats on 2 embies on board and all went smoothly   for 2ww.

Berry, Yeah, know where you're coming from with pumping drugs into my tummy every morning.  Starting to do the whole thing as quickly as possible and chuck all the rubbish in a bag then throw it into a drawer!   for keeping sane, know its hard.

Has anyone else had opening issues with the ampoule's of fostimon?  I checked with the nurse today and she tried it and thought they were quite difficult to open without splitting open your thumb so gave me an ampoule opener.

Hey ho, I'm knackered - work is manic and stressful.  Don't know why i brought the laptop home tonight, not a chance in hell it'll get out of the bag!!  

 Take it easy 

Hxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Just wanted to say thanks to u all for all the support! You girls r great   

I've decided to be positive now... well for today lol Today i'm feeling that our nxt tx will work, i will demand 2 embryos to be put bk and i will have twins.... no problems      PMA PMA lol

Today i went to see Helen Gastwick, a nutritionist @ Napiers, Hamilton place. So i'm trying to keep a good attitude towards everything. DH & I are trying to be more healthy for our nxt tx coming up. DH is also going for a semen analysis 2morrow morning at ERI (just 2 see if his non smoking has made any difference) We have also been ttc naturally like mad this month... but i know it wont work... but u never know....  So thats all my positive news/gossip.... just wait till 2morrow, i'll b bk to a negative Biatch lol 


Flash - I'm really sorry to hear about ur problems with this cycle, i'm praying for you that everything is gonna turn around!!   xxxxx


Irish lady- hope the sweats/hot flushes r a gd thing. I'm glad ur more relaxed about tx this time! I think it makes suchh a difference to everything!! 



Jane - congrats on being PUPO - wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww  


Peanuts - how r u? xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Another scan this morning, one follie at 19mm 2 at around 15-17mm and a few smaller at 13-15mm.  Provisionally booked for Friday for EC although I would have liked it to be Monday to allow more time for smaller follies to grow given that I've been a slow developer to the drugs worried I won't get enough suitable sized follies for ICSI by Friday.  Dr said that it will dependon my eastrogen levels as they may be a bit high and if so they'll have to go for op on Friday.  Hopefully know later this afternoon.

Flash41 - good luck with the stimming.  I know how frustrating it can be with new or no follies (I only had 2 very small ones on Day 6 and then they grew over the week.  Still not that many but at least I have hope now.  Sending you  .  I am on Fostimon too.  Opening the ampoules is fidgety, my DH has been making up my injections and giving them to me so I let him deal with it, one less worry for me.

Jane - congratulations on PUPO.  Hope all is going well.  If I get enough eggs I want to fight to get two put back in too.  With it being my first cycle don't know how I'll be strong enough to insist on this though!

Peanuts and Cazzaw - how are you both doing?

Best wishes to everyone else.  Will post later once I know my EC date.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Owenl that sounds more promising. I had a feeling it would get to the ET my head would be all over the place with drugs and they would try to convince me to do SET luckily we had discussed it loads before and DH stood up to them so make sure your DH is prepared to speak up too.

Berry nice to hear you are being so positive. Hope the nutritionist helps and DH stopping smoking is good too.

Flash sorry your tx is not going well    I hope you see lots of improvement at your next scan     like owen said they seem to be slow to start then they appear all of a sudden. I think you should let dh take you away will be good for you both.

Irishlady do you start stimming this week? hope it helps with the hot flushes (although I found they didnt go away entirely  )

DH and I have been discussing what to do about announcing news good or otherwise this time we would like to keep it secret for a while but we have a party the day after the test which my parents will be at and I think they might suspect something and a week later we have a party at SIL and she has already guessed that I have to wait 2 weeks for result so if Im not drinking she will know.

Not going loopy yet   was planning on going back to work tomorrow, its only 4 hours. However, this morning my right ovary was really sore which was strange since I was feeling much less pain yesterday. Seems to have got better as the day went on but I did feel a bit queezy at the local shop today dont know what any of this means. Been trying to drink loads water anyway. Maybe I've been trying to do too much, think I will still go to work will probably be better off sitting at my desk than pottering about at home.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

hoorah, they are going to leave EC for another few days, not quite enough follies at the right size yet and eastrogen levels are fine so another scan Friday and with a bit of luck EC may go ahead on Monday.  that gives me a chance for another 4-5 to grow.


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks,

I know I've not been on here for ages - I hardly know anyone here anymore - and this is just to say that I probably won't be around much from hereon in. DH's job is going part-time, and could go altogether because of the recession, and my health stuff (and advancing age) means we're needing to see a high-risk obstetrician next month to see whether it's at all sensible to even try to get pg again (our GP thinks it might not be the best plan). We were thinking of surrogacy, but obviously money is now not something we're going to have a lot of, so I think that's off the table too.

I'm really sad to have come to this stage - 6 years of trying, 6 losses, loads of treatment and still no baby - but there's a little bit of me that's relieved to think that all the stress of trying and failing might be taken away, even if the sorrow at not having our baby will always be there.

I'll keep looking in to see how old friends are doing - Dawn, Kat, I'm thinking of you - and I'll post if there are any big changes, but I think it's probably time to bow out. I can be got on PM if anyone ever wants any advice (6 years brings a lot of knowledge about the system and about all the medical stuff) or a shoulder to cry on.

All the best for now,
Love
Jan xx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Jan,

Like you we have had our six years of the trying and the failures, we also had the six years of trying with no success and the wondering why?

Like you also we are going through some very grim times at the moment, as Suzanne has never gotten over our last failure, treatment is now stopped, until she gets better, this may be never.

They do say there is always hope, I hope we both have a bright light at the end of the tunnel,

Best Regards,

Charles.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Lisa - great to hear they're leaving you until Monday, hope those wee follies give a big push over the weekend - here's a wee follie dance for you        Grow follies Grow!  Take it easy and drink lots of milk.

Jane - good luck for going back to work, hope it takes your mind off things.  Don't worry too much about what and when to tell people - just get through then next couple of weeks first and then you'll know what to do.   

Helen - well done you on starting stimms - thats great news.  I think Isobel is right, those wee follies can have a growth spurt in no time.  Take it easy, drink lots of milk, and try lying up with a warm hot water bottle on your tummy to encourage blood flow to your ovaries (warm though, not hot!).  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you hun - have you been using your Hypnotherapy CD?  It can be annoying sometimes, but found it a great help to make myself concentrate on growing follies, and not filling my head with lots of bad thoughts.  Sending you a massive        Grow follies grow!       !

Irishlady - well done you pet on feeling relaxed and keep up those positive thoughts, felt it made the difference for me this time!  Roll on stimms to deal with your hot flushes!   

Berry - well done you and DH on your new regime and positive attitude today - keep it up!  I know its so hard sometimes, but can help you get through things.   

Jan, good to hear from you hun.  Sorry to hear about DH's job, must be a nightmare fro you both  .  Its so hard to keep going after all you've been through, so whatever decision you and DH make, we'll be hear to support you and give you big hugs    You've been a great FF to many of us on this thread, and have helped me so much through some hard times, thank you so much hun  .  Take care of yourself and DH, and don't forget I'm always up for tea and cake in Morningside if you want a chat  

Off to bed to start the 2nd Harry Potter book - have decided to read them all again before the new movie comes out, and to try to keep my mind occupied.  Yes I know, I've officially gone    

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Charlie

Our posts must have crossed.  Sending you and Suzanne a massive hug  , its so hard to come to terms with our losses, but hope you're looking after each other.

Hoping and praying for that light at the end of the tunnel for you
Dxx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Peanuts,

Our story is of great sadness, I watch this site to bring back fond memories of how we used to be, and the Baby we wanted Soo Much, I will explain our Story, if this will be OK to do so.
It is off heartache, to remember all the found times we had, our scans, albeit the hyperstimulation weeks and the problems it gave, the daily injections, the hope and our prayers, all to end up in the situation that we have come to today.

Charles x.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Morning  

Well had another scan this morning and then had my first injection!! On a completely different tx this time round. Am on menopur and buserilyn, and have to go for my first scan on Tuesday. Managed a great night's sleep and I still don't think it has hit me that we have started again. Feel so relaxed...long may it continue. I am off out tonight for dinner with a few girlie friends and only one knows about our tx so won't be talking about it which will be nice, but of course will be driving  

Owenl - that's great they giving you longer until ec   they keep growing. I have bought a huge amount of milk as well  

Jane - hope work is going ok  

Flash - hope stimming is still going ok  

Jan - lovely to hear from you, I had asked Dawn about you. Sorry to hear about dh's job and want to send you a big  

Dawn - thanks for your message. re the hot flushes, the doc said they should calm down after a few days..can't wait !! Hope you are enjoying the harry potter book!!

Berry - hi!! hope you are still positive  

xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for your messages, sooo good to hear the positive messages from you all as I was beginning to go loopy just worrying about the scan on Monday.  I'm drinking loads of milk (my lactose-free version) and the odd squirt of Dr Bach's Rescue Remedy (hope its OK?!) and am feeling quite positive since I started using it!! DH has booked a lovely hotel for us in Yorkshire for tomorrow night so looking forward to nice meal, tea shops and art and craft shops!  

irishlady - Good for you being relaxed, I thoink its quite nervy at the beginning of new tx so keep going for it!  

Suzand Charlie - Quite often think of you as we were so close tx wise the last time.  Its so hard to come to terms with thoughts of the future so sending you big  .  Take care of each other.

Jan - As before, think of you from our last 2 cycles. I cant say I know how it feels as we've not been in tx for as long but I know your heartache as I'm in the same boat with advancing years and feel that this 3rd cycle may well be our last as well.  Thanks for your positive messages, take good care of you x

owen - Woopee glad all going well and all the best for EC on Monday  

Jane - Hope those embies are snuggling down and you are feeling OK.       for the 2ww

Berry - Keep up the PMA and hope time rushes by until next tx  

Peanuts - Thanks for follie dance, I think its working already as I'm sure I can feel growing pains!  I'm listening to the Hypnotherapy CD on my iPod at lunchtime at work sometimes and it really does focus me for the rest of the day! I think I almost fell asleep in the canteen the other day - sooo relaxed   .  Hope you re feeling fine - do you have nausea or anything yet?     for the wait until your scan - cant wait to hear!

Well the sun has come out so hopefully it'll shine for us over the Bank Holiday weekend.  Have a good one whatever you are up to and take care  

Hx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hope everyone is doing OK.  Just a quickie just now as at work and shouldn't be on here.  Had my scan today and staff pleased with sudden spurt of my follies since Wednesday.  Now definately booked in for Monday EC at 10am.  Had 6 follies between 18-20mm ideal for ICSI, and 2-3 slightly smaller but possibly big enough by Monday.  All in all a total of 18 recorded follies although some too small.  What an improvement from first scan when I'd been stimming for 6 days and I only had 2 follies.  I had a small amount of Fostimon today and I've not to take stimming drugs tommorrow, just my Buserlin.  Ovulation jag 11pm Sat. Sunday drug free day   Operation scheduled for 10am.  To be at hosptal at 8am.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Owenl that is great news you should get a good number of eggs now. Nice to be free of jabbing.

Flash I am glad you and dh are going away hope it takes your mind of waiting for scan and you can try and relax some. Hope the weather stays good.

Irish lady are you doing short protocol this time? Good to get started. Hope you had a nice meal out with your friends.

Cazza how is the sickness? Has the doctor given you something for it? Hopefully another month you will start to feel better.

Peanuts how are you feeling? Has the extreme tiredness set in yet?

Felt much better yesterday so went back to work, was only 4 hours. Still feeling a wee bit bloated and Im sure my (.)(.) are different hard to tell if any of this is side-affects from gel or of something else going on. I always get pregnancy symptoms (nausea, tender (.)(.) sensitive to smells etc) before AF anyway so I will never know until test.


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Been very quiet for th last week     had a little bleed last weekend all ok tho and everything settled back down.

I am still feeling sick all the time didnt get anything from doc just advised me to rest as much as poss.

Jane glad you bearing up to the crazy 2ww and Irishlady Glad to see you are started back on the tx rollercoster sending lots of       you way.

Owenl Good luck on Monday great news that your follies have had a burst of growth same     sent your way too.

Flash goodluck for your scan Monday.

Berry how are you sweet?? keeping the PMA up.

Sorry to anyone i have missed hope everyne is well.

C x


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

What do you all think about the sedation?  I've never been aneathetised before and had hoped for GA to be totally out of it but apparently it's sedation at RIE and I'm a bit nervous now.

Can your parter be with you through procedure at Edinburgh or will he have to wait outside and how long does the operation take approximately.  

Sorry for all the questions bt hubbie diabetic and trying to ascertain if he will drop me off, go home and come back for me or if it isn't worthwhile then he'll bring something to eat with him.

Ovulation injection tonight at 11pm then drug free day tommorrow.  Roll on Monday.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Owenl, 

I hope I can answer your questions!

The sedation was fine, in fact I can probably say it was the best part of the tx for me!! I called it my double gin moment, as it suddenly hit me and I felt v woozy  

Dh didn't come in with me, I am not sure if this is possible? I was only in for about 40mins and not sure how long it took for me to come round. Dh was there when I woke up. 

Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow and hope Monday goes really well for you. 

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Jane yes I am on short again, the zoladex I was on does the downregging. My meal out with girlies was great on Thursday. I have just been at the Palace for one the garden parties and it was lovely - amazing cakes  

x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Owenl sedation is fine. I pretty much slept through the procedure this time and wasnt aware of what was going on. I've a feeling if you get GA you would have to stay in longer. Is your DH not giving his   that day too? they will ask him to do that just before they take you in for op. The actual op only takes about 20 minutes but you will be sleepy for a while afterwards and they have to keep you for 3 hours after operation so I would say take food for him. DH wont be able to come into operation, he will have to stay on ward but he can be with you all other times. I would say it is nice to have DH there he can help you after getting you a drink etc as you wont be able to sit up right away. After the operation they will give you tea and toast and my dh was offered then too but I wouldnt bank on that for him. Being a Monday it might be quiet but for me it was really busy and the nurse wasnt at the bed much so it was nice to have dh there I wouldnt want to go on my own.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for putting my mind at rest.  DH has just given me my last ovulation injection, supposed to be at 11pm but was 11.20pm as he didn't realise the time then couldn't figure out how to open it, don't suppose 20mins will make much of a difference, nurse did say providing it wasn't taken early it wouldn't matter too much if it was taken a little later.  Will mention it on Monday morning before EC.

Hoorah no jabs tommorow.

DH does have to do his   the same day anyway, he was just trying to ascertain if he'd have time whilst I was in operation to go home and take the dog out.  Now got the dog walker organised so he'll be with me when I wake up.


----------



## Stillgrumps (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Owenl...delighted to read you are having EC tomorrowd & what a turnaround from your first scan.  Your have a great crop of follies, so there will be lots of lovely eggs in there.  

I agree with Irishlady re the sedation. It was the most pleasant side of the whole treatment and the time passes very quickly.  Unless you are using frozen sperm, DH will be required to deposit a fresh sample on the day (usually about 15-20 mins before you are wheeled in) so its probably better if he is around for the whole visit.  We took in lots of magazines and an i-pod which was nice to wake up to after my wee snooze.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else.  I have only posted once or twice on this thread but still keep up to date with how you are all doing.  

Cazza I can't believe you are nearly there for your 12 week scan...its probably seemed like a long time for you as you have been feeling poorly.  

Peanuts I hope you are feeling ok.  

Jane - 2ww is a bit of a drag...going back to work definitely takes your mind of all those symptoms.  Lots of positive thoughts to you.

Hello to Flash and Irishlady...lots of   for you both too.

What with the closure of the ERI labs for 3 weeks over the summer period, my rapidly advancing age and our holiday plans in August we have decided to go through to Glasgow for our next round of treatment.  We've had a couple of appointments so far so all should be good to go for the beginning of July.  They will be putting me on a SP of GonalF and some drug you sniff for down regging as I didn't respond well to Menopur.  I probably should post on the Glasgow thread, but still feel very attached to ERI!

Have a nice relaxing Sunday ladies....

Stillgrumps x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi every1,

I've been keeping my head down the past week... but still been keeping up 2 date with u all....

Owenl - good luck for 2morrow hunny. Dont worry about sedation, i was so so worried about it as i thought i was gonna b awake and feel everything, but i was out of it lol.... the nurse woke me up and my 1st words were "that was magic!!" lol  

Stillgrumps - if my nxt tx fails i am thinking about going to Glasgow too. How are they?



Well my tx falls very close to the closure of the clinic and i was wanting to ask u all as i cant really remember, is stimming on SP approx 2 full weeks?? If it is i might just make it for my July tx as my period is due at end of this month.. which will mean it will be end of June too so if clinic reopens on the 13th of july i should b stopping stimming approx the 14th or 15th... so fingers crossed!!! I'll b more sure once my period arrives this month... i can feel her coming anyway... was hoping that dh sperm would have improved a lot as he has not been smoking for 8 months now... but obviously not   We will get his test results bk on Wednesday.... so hoping for a bit of an improvement, especially for DH as he has done so well. 


Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home.......................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195744.new#new


----------

